# Sticky  My brush is better than yours...



## ProWallGuy

Here's the story:

Your stranded on a deserted island, and have to paint your way off it. You can only have one brush. Which brush would you choose, and why?

I'd take my Wooster 3" Badger. Why, because it's my favorite all-around brush. Not the best for fine oil work, but can still handle it.

Next?


----------



## Humble Abode

Corona Cortez 2 1/2" 

There is only one place in Milwaukee that even has Woosters, so I have never tried their latex brushes.


----------



## Brushslingers

Wooster 3" ultra-firm.... could dig a hole if I needed to


----------



## ProWallGuy

Yep, the ultra-firms are nice too. :thumbsup:


----------



## slickshift

Corona Cortez 3" sash brush
Big enough to cut down cut-in time on big flats (walls/ceilings), yet firm and precise enough to paint bitty stuff if need be (muntins)

I can _rip_ through 6 panel doors with that thang


----------



## RichInteriors

Purdy 3" Pro Extra Swan!


----------



## siberian

3in x-glide


----------



## MAK-Deco

Humble Abode said:


> Corona Cortez 2 1/2"
> 
> There is only one place in Milwaukee that even has Woosters, so I have never tried their latex brushes.


I thought wooster was everywhere..

I would have to say Purdy Elite Glide.. all tho its a close second with wooster.


----------



## Workaholic

Purdy 3 1/2 XL Swan


----------



## Joewho

Is that enamel sand? Purdy 3" xl pip.


----------



## Wolverine

We make Liquid Ceramic Floor Coatings... Am I allowed to pick a notched squeege? lol... :thumbup:


----------



## Humble Abode

MAK-Deco said:


> I thought wooster was everywhere..


You can get them here for sure. They don't sell them where I shop and I like the Corona's just fine. I have have used them both and I really like them (Wooster and Corona). 

I think the Bestt Leibco and Purdy lines are junk... 

To the Purdy guys, Chill, everyone is entitled to their opinion. :yes: Those Purdy guys are a touchy bunch...


----------



## slickshift

Humble Abode said:


> I think the Bestt Leibco....lines are junk...


I dunno
I love those big thick fatties for deck work


----------



## Paul_R

I love my Purdy xl sprig!! Must say that I haven't tried Corona. I know one that I regret buying. I found a brush in the clearance isle at Wal-Mart. It is a Rubbermaid 3 inch. I came in a really nice plastic case, and had a fat old ergonomic rubber handle. Looked nice all full of nice flagged bristles. Well to make a long story short, first time I used it it shed 8 bristles. I thought I'd e-mail RubberMaid, but I haven't yet. Really great brush case! Happy painting. :blush:


----------



## Humble Abode

slickshift said:


> I dunno
> I love those big thick fatties for deck work


 
OK you got me... I have three of those in the truck and they have lasted me at least five decks... They are pretty nice.

I forgot about those :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic

Paul_R said:


> I love my Purdy xl sprig!! Must say that I haven't tried Corona. I know one that I regret buying. I found a brush in the clearance isle at Wal-Mart. It is a Rubbermaid 3 inch. I came in a really nice plastic case, and had a fat old ergonomic rubber handle. Looked nice all full of nice flagged bristles. Well to make a long story short, first time I used it it shed 8 bristles. I thought I'd e-mail RubberMaid, but I haven't yet. Really great brush case! Happy painting. :blush:


Well sounds like you bought a nice brush cover. Brush covers on good brushes suck, but cheap azz paint brushes get plastic covers that last forever.


----------



## siberian

Not trying to Hi-Jack this thred. BUT,lol. Where and what kind of brush covers do you use?


----------



## ProWallGuy

siberian said:


> Not trying to Hi-Jack this thred. BUT,lol. Where and what kind of brush covers do you use?


I use the ones that come with the brush.


----------



## slickshift

ProWallGuy said:


> I use the ones that come with the brush.


Ditto


----------



## Workaholic

me three. I just went and repaired many brush covers. Seems like the brush lasts longer than the cover


----------



## slickshift

Workaholic said:


> I just went and repaired many brush covers.


Duct tape
Use # 14,567
Repairing brush shucks


Workaholic said:


> Seems like the brush lasts longer than the cover


It's a fact, Jack
They do


----------



## Workaholic

Yep i used duct tape too. You would think they could give us a better cover.


----------



## Brushslingers

We've used a six pack cardboard to remake a few.... heh


----------



## Workaholic

Brushslingers said:


> We've used a six pack cardboard to remake a few.... heh


Yeah my wife keeps telling me she will make me some new ones.


----------



## Paul_R

I save the packaging they come in, and have used newspaper when I lost or destroyed a cover. You can wrap your brushes in paper with good results, I just wouldn't wrap them without spinning, or letting them dry out some. Paul_R :thumbsup:


----------



## Joewho

The cover is used til it dies. No repairs, throw it away. If the cover is torn or worn that means the brush is old enough to be wrapped in whatever will keep it's shape. Rag, paper, whatever.


----------



## Workaholic

Joewho said:


> The cover is used til it dies. No repairs, throw it away. If the cover is torn or worn that means the brush is old enough to be wrapped in whatever will keep it's shape. Rag, paper, whatever.


Well i keep my brushes hanging on hooks in my van so a rag just does'nt get it for me.


----------



## welovepainting

RichInteriors said:


> Purdy 3" Pro Extra Swan!



ALL THE WAY PURDY 3'' SWAN BLOCK BRUSH


----------



## BenPaintinTooLong

Brushslingers said:


> Wooster 3" ultra-firm.... could dig a hole if I needed to


Wooster ultra firm for me too:thumbup: BPTL


----------



## SgtBaldy

slickshift said:


> Corona Cortez 3" sash brush
> Big enough to cut down cut-in time on big flats (walls/ceilings), yet firm and precise enough to paint bitty stuff if need be (muntins)
> 
> I can _rip_ through 6 panel doors with that thang


:thumbsup: Thats my brush!


----------



## Humble Abode

I just bought one of these by accident. Corona Excalibur 3" Chinex brush. I thought it was for oil at first... They are sweet!


----------



## Dready Man

*Choose your poison gentleman (brushes of course!)*

What kind of brush. I luv talking to guys who call for work and asking them how long they have painted and they'll say something like fifty years or some stupid s#$t like that. Next question naturally is what is your favorite brush? I can't tell you how many "journeyman painters" want $20/hr but can't talk to me about their brushes? 

My fav is definitely a Corona "Denver." It is a 3-inch *wall* brush super thick. You can beat that [email protected]#king thing backbrushing a house, and then the next day go cutting inside and producing these - ______________________________________________________ 
(This is a straight line!)
This forum is great you all rock!


p.s. I recently stumbled onto something new that Purdy is making. It is called a Titian. (I think they spelled it that way because of Titan Sprayer and maybe some legel s#$t) IT IS HUUUUUUUUMongus. Longer bristles than a swan, one inch thick HUGE. It's got a beavertail handle with a pointed end. I haven't quite been able to hold it like a pencil yet, the handle is big. I have have become quite good with my popsicle grip! 

Well, umm - thx


----------



## Humble Abode

I don't think I seen the Denver yet. Is it a flat or an angle?

Welcome to the forums by the way.


----------



## Workaholic

I have been looking at the purdy titian for a bit myself.


----------



## Dready Man

*Is it a flat or angle?*

Oh man, the Corona Denver, if it was a woman, well I'll let you finish the sentence. Anyway, yeah the Denver is a flat brush with a perfect taper. Of course Corona's are handmade and not hand inspected (sorry Purdy Guys!), and the specific brush we are referring to has champagne bristles. Soooooo, soo sexy brush. Although, if you put a little black piece of electrical tape around the neck of the handle, the Shelby 2.5 inch angle is even sexier than that! 

Also, a little update for the Titian, I left it in interior wall paint (Duration Home) for three days. That f#$king brush cleaned up super quick with dried up paint all in the heel. Of course i Got it out, my brushes are my babies  Two days later i dropped it off of a roof and just left it there (hey, you've never done it huh...ok) cuz it was hot bla bla bla. @ days later, still soft sitting outside in the same spot where i left it. Something about the bristles on this particular brush that makes it so easy to clean, yet it can probably hold 1/8th of a quart. Not really exaggerating either, not much I think. Anyways, glad to be NOT WORKING>>>>>>>>>>>>>!!!!!!!!! 

Sean "Workaholic", the brush is worth it dude I know it's pricy but it is a good work horse, 4 real tho!


----------



## painttofish

I have used purdy and wooster my whole career and recently bought a corona cortez......... I think i'm converted!


----------



## timhag

Purdy 3"


----------



## Jannie

Hi, I'm new here, have been painting mostly interiors for about 7 years and my favorite brush is the Purdy 2 1/2" XL - Blue Jay BT but have been reading this forum for a couple of months and just ordered some 2 1/2" Corona Shelby Champagne Nylon brushes. 
Jannie


----------



## Tmrrptr

We're pretty well stocked on brushes right now, but I can see a test run at the Corona brushes next time around...


----------



## Jannie

Wow, I've been painting a bedroom using one of my new Corona 2 1/2" Shelby Champagne and quite frankly, it's the best brush for interior work I've used in the seven years I've been doing this. I am kind of a brush nut, always trying something new and this is the smoothest/nicest cutting brush yet. When something like this happens it makes everything go smoother and seemingly faster. Now I've only used it with one of my regular brands of paint so I'll have to give it a try with the others and in different temperature conditions. 

With the Purdy Nylox brushes, I generally only used them in winter, summertime which in the NW is warm, not hot, the Nylox wasn't much good and I'd use a XL Blue Jay BT.

I have many of the Corona Chinex brushes but only use them outside or for primer, they're just too stiff and coarse for my conditions.
Jannie


----------



## JNLP

Wooster Ultra/Pro Firm Lindbeck :thumbup: 
I don't mind a Purdy, just find they don't last me nearly as long.
Nothing beats the professionals who show up for the first day with their throw aways though. Can always tell a good painter by the brush he uses, and how he holds it.

P.S. I made my signature before noticing this thread. :laughing:


----------



## Painter James

Actually, folks, I found and fell in love with "America's Oldest Brush Maker" A.K.A. "Elder & Jenks." Naturally flagged bristles (not cut), nice and firm...sounds like I'm describing a fruit or a somethin' else...


----------



## crow

I rapp mine up in "brain tanned" deer hide, yea thats the tikik nice n soft,,


----------



## leblancpainting

I like Corona Cortez for acryllics and Corona Chicago Loop for oils. Wooster Ultra-Firm is an awesome brush for precision work as well. The previous post about how someone holds a brush as an indication of skill level is so true. I was given a raise once from an employer in the first 5 mins on job when they saw how I held my brush. I have never forgotten that and have done the same for others that have worked for me since.


----------



## Jannie

Well since Dec 6th when I last posted here, I've been using the 2 1/2" Corona Shelby Champagne Nylon brushes, today I switched back and forth between my old Purdy favorites and finished the day with the Corona Champagne, just better in every way.
Jannie


----------



## MelbournePainter

Whats a great all round brush for walls(corona and wooster)? I see they got million different brushes which make it confusing


Cheers


----------



## slickshift

MelbournePainter said:


> Whats a great all round brush for walls(corona and wooster)? I see they got million different brushes which make it confusing
> 
> 
> Cheers


For Corona, I'd say start off with the Cortez and go from there (if need be)


----------



## bikerboy

Considering this is Easter here is my favorite paintbrush story.


----------



## jmda

*Chinex is by far the best*

Once you go pure Chinex nothing else paints or cleans the same. My favorite right now Purdy Sprig 3" Chinex - but will get a Swan Chinex if I can find one. Also have several Corona Chinex brushes I like.

My answer any pure Chinex 3" brush.


----------



## stansoph

jmda said:


> Once you go pure Chinex nothing else paints or cleans the same. My favorite right now Purdy Sprig 3" Chinex - but will get a Swan Chinex if I can find one. Also have several Corona Chinex brushes I like.
> 
> My answer any pure Chinex 3" brush.


I picked up a Chinex the other day; I thought it was a White China. I was in a hurry and not paying attention, whoops. Anyway, the thing paints really well, holds a lot of paint and releases nicely. The clean up is effortless.
I think after this brush (Corona Edge 2.5) softens up it will be a real threat to some of the othe brushes in my stable.


----------



## MAK-Deco

I see most of the big guys are coming out with Chinex and I have yet to try it. Would love to see some more reviews.


----------



## stansoph

MAK-Deco said:


> I see most of the big guys are coming out with Chinex and I have yet to try it. Would love to see some more reviews.


I am impressed to say the least. They look like natural bristle, hold paint like natural bristle and lay paint down very close to natural bristle.The feel is a bit stiffer. The other oddity is lots of people say they are for latex; dupont markets Chinex as a natural bristle replacement for oilpaint. I use oil 95%. Like I said above, with more use and softening up it will kick a$$. It is by far the easiest brush to clean, the only easier is a throw away.


----------



## MAK-Deco

stansoph said:


> I am impressed to say the least. They look like natural bristle, hold paint like natural bristle and lay paint down very close to natural bristle.The feel is a bit stiffer. The other oddity is lots of people say they are for latex; dupont markets Chinex as a natural bristle replacement for oilpaint. I use oil 95%. Like I said above, with more use and softening up it will kick a$$. It is by far the easiest brush to clean, the only easier is a throw away.


The Chinex from BM (more than likely a wooster) say for Waterbased coatings I bought one and will report on it later.


----------



## stansoph

Check this out about Chinex.

http://www2.dupont.com/Filaments/en...Paintbrush/Chinex Paintbrush brochure rev.pdf


----------



## slickshift

*Chinex*

Yes I thought that odd, as I knew that it was an oil replacement brush, that it would be good for latex
I have used one for thicker bodied latex (after a recommendation) and I liked it
I thought it wasn't quite thick enough for me, I like them thicker to hold more paint
But that didn't really seem to be an issue, I'm not dunking it a lot or anything
It seems to hold quite a bit
It's pretty stiff, which I prefer a firmer brush so that's fine by me


----------



## jmda

*New Oil Brush*

Still stand by my Chinex for the best interior latex brush. Recently added a Corona Knight to the collection and it can really lay out some paint. 

However, I have a new oil brush. I always used natural china brushes, but my new partner suggested trying a Purdy XL and it is the best I have used in oil so far. I cut the handle down on a 3" Purdy Bow XL (I think that is what it was ) and it really works well on trim.


----------



## cadchick

I like my Wooster 2 1/2" firm - but havent tried any Corona yet. Will have to put that my wish list...


----------



## greensboro84

i cant figure out what all the purdy names mean. i only buy the swan and sprigs. i prefer the swan 4in and 2 1/2. ive had these two for over a year, factory seconds bought at the flea market for pennies on the dollar. ive experimented with the woosters, duron only stocks the firm. didnt like the pro extra but im keeping it in the toolbox cuz someone said its good on rough ext wood. i keep a yachtsman now too, for primer or the occasional doorway being painted in oil. havent needed to buy a highend oil brush yet. by the way, all the boxes say nylon/poly can be used in oil base. ive used to for a polyurethane job and it was ok, but has anyone used ny/poly in oil, cleaned up, and then dipped it into waterborne the next day?


----------



## MaizeandBluePainter

*Purdy "for all paints" brushes*

Greensboro84 wrote:
"havent needed to buy a highend oil brush yet. by the way, all the boxes say nylon/poly can be used in oil base. ive used to for a polyurethane job and it was ok, but has anyone used ny/poly in oil, cleaned up, and then dipped it into waterborne the next day?"

I only did that once. When you use those with oil paint, the thinner gradually dissolves the nylon bristles. I now keep a nylon brush for latex and a China bristle for oil (which gets a lot less exercise). 

I think I'll try these Coronas everybody is talking about.


----------



## cleansanchez

at home depot the 12 pack of brushes u get for 12 cents BEST BRUSHES HANDS DOWN!! the only brush i lay down w/ at nite is corona excalibur! when i first started painting i always used purdy now i think the quality sucks they are way 2 flimbsy! but purdy i think has the best naps


----------



## mattrecov

ya, i just start adding tape to the brush cover, you can always spot my favorite brush in my kit by looking for the one with the most tape on it!


----------



## mattrecov

hey guys, anyone ever use Fox Brushes? An oldtimer I work with uses only them, you only can get them through their 1-800 number, there really cheap ($3-$5 per 2-3inch brush). I have used one of his a couple times and it was pretty nice, I thought not quite as nice as Purdy's but man, cant beat that price!


----------



## greensboro84

well, ive been on the hunt for a year for my favorite brush. so far, after trying woosters 3in jaguar and the regular size 3in, purdys, 3in sash, xl 2 and 1/2, 3 and 4in, durons 3in sash and reg brushes, purdy pro-x 3in, im still hooked on the xl. i know its supposedly their lowest quality line, but i love how easy it is to manipulate the shape when pressed agains trim/quarterround etc... its so much easier for me to cut against a ceiling with a softer purdy than a firmer wooster. i tried to like the pro-x but to darn stiff. i liked the woosters but on certain days, i would get stray bristles like crazy. i can do anything with my 3in purdy xl, just give me a 3in yachtsman and im set. by the way, i just copped a purdy 5n1 with the wooden handle like everyone was talkin about a while back. comes in these purdy tool bags but i got them to sel me just the 5n1.


----------



## stansoph

greensboro84 said:


> well, ive been on the hunt for a year for my favorite brush. so far, after trying woosters 3in jaguar and the regular size 3in, purdys, 3in sash, xl 2 and 1/2, 3 and 4in, durons 3in sash and reg brushes, purdy pro-x 3in, im still hooked on the xl. i know its supposedly their lowest quality line, but i love how easy it is to manipulate the shape when pressed agains trim/quarterround etc... its so much easier for me to cut against a ceiling with a softer purdy than a firmer wooster. i tried to like the pro-x but to darn stiff. i liked the woosters but on certain days, i would get stray bristles like crazy. i can do anything with my 3in purdy xl, just give me a 3in yachtsman and im set. by the way, i just copped a purdy 5n1 with the wooden handle like everyone was talkin about a while back. comes in these purdy tool bags but i got them to sel me just the 5n1.


I'm soory that the Pro-Extra didn'twork out for you; I really like them. I have several and after they are worn in they are great. I am painting with the Pro Ex Elasco 2.5" and it is sweet. My brush of choice is the Purdy 2.0 or 2.5" Elasco in Black China or the regular XL Ny/Poly; small enough to manuever and thick enough to hold a ton of paint (fire hose). The Pro Ex has flagged nicely and it has softened just enough to leave as good a finish as any brush I have except for a few scary looking Black Chinas.

Any way you can tell how you got the 5n1; I would love to have one.


----------



## greensboro84

Duron had some of these purdy tool bags that come with some brushes, caulk gun, tape, and a 5n1 with a wooden handle. It's got purdy in red letters on the handle, I haven't been able to find them on the internet.


----------



## greensboro84

Just wondering, I come across some factory seconds at the flea market about a year ago and got a 4in and 2 and a half in purdy brushes for way cheap. Why do they label certain brushes with the "second" stamp? I love both of those brushes, i just retired the 2 1/2 but the 4 is still going strong, great for stain, its the softer xl series. only thing wrong with them is the "second" stamped on the ferrule.


----------



## greensboro84

Just thought I'd let yall know, I gave the purdy pro extra another chance. It's all I paint with now. Unless I'm working in waterborn stain. I was to scared to try it out the other day with Deckscapes, I just knew it would run all over the brush. I've found I prefer a throw away for brushwork on decks, even waterborn. You put the brushes through heck and the stain runs all over them, I can't put another one of my favorite brushes through that again. But yeah, I'm a pro-extra guy now, 3in sprig, I thought it would be a little thin for my taste, but duron doesn't stock the swans, and the sprig holds as much or as little paint as I want.


----------



## qdslse

You can tell the men from the boys . . . by their brushes! LOL


----------



## ewingpainting.net

qdslse said:


> You can tell the men from the boys . . . by their brushes! LOL


But you can tell them apart from their skins...........:whistling2:


----------



## dakotapainter

I am going to sound like a complete amatuer hers but the best luck I have had cutting in is with a Plymouth Painter brand angle sash. I've tried Wooster and Purdy and just dont get results as good as the Plymouth brand. Maybe I'm just not using the right model quality brushes none seem firm enough for me


----------



## patriotpainter

dakotapainter said:


> I am going to sound like a complete amatuer hers but the best luck I have had cutting in is with a Plymouth Painter brand angle sash. I've tried Wooster and Purdy and just dont get results as good as the Plymouth brand. Maybe I'm just not using the right model quality brushes none seem firm enough for me


 
What in the hell is a Plymouth Painter and where do you buy them??


----------



## ccpainting

3in woosters


----------



## Pinnacle Interiors

I love my 3" Purdy pip xl


----------



## scpainting

anybody use any "david master" throw away brushes?


----------



## Kristhepainter

Corona 3 inch excalibur.....second choice would have to be Purdy 3 inch chinex glide!!!(Interior work)Exterior is ia different story...then i bust out my 3 inch Corona Toledo!!!Guess it's hard for me to choose just one if im stranded on an island lol


----------



## Workaholic

I have always used a flat 3-1/2 for cutting in. Today i decided to cut in with a 3-1/2 angle brush. I got to tell you i thought it kicked ass. The reason i decided to give the other side a try is because my brushes kept twisting in the middle, after watching PWG"s twisting brush video i decided to give the angle brush a go. So for now i am running angle tools for cut in. :thumbsup:


----------



## ozipainter

Here in Australia i use Legend brushes, they are hand made in New Zealand using DuPont Orel Tynex filament , they don't come cheap a 3.5 inch oval will set you back $40USD but they do last 6 times longer than a traditional contractors brush and keep shape beautifully, the finish these brushes produce are superb, could never go back to using a traditional contractors bristle brush


----------



## JCM

Brushslingers said:


> Wooster 3" ultra-firm.... could dig a hole if I needed to


X2 on that


----------



## zeppelin

A favorite brush is an easy question. A *best* brush is impossible, as it is a very individual thing. People look for different things in their brushes. My thoughts:

Purdy: I never liked their brushes, but I primarily use latex paint. Their oil brushes did work very well for me. There is no doubt they make a good brush or so many people wouldn't prefer them.

Bestt Liebco: Back in the 1980s, they made a big, *fat* (fat being the key) 3" black nylon brush that held a lot of paint, flowed nicely, and lasted a long time. These were discontinued.

They also make a 2 & 2.5 flat sash nylon brush called the Domino. They probably come in angle too, but I'm one of those rare painters that prefers straight. Anyway, they aren't what they used to be! When they made these for Duron, they were branded as "Captains" and performed wonderfully on trim. At least *I* thought so. These were discontinued through Duron and the current brush takes a lot of use to break it in, so my new ones are on the shelf. I never liked their Chinex or Blend brushes.

Wooster: My current favorite. The popular Lindbeck is very nice, but I prefer the flat sash ultra firm (or extra firm) Mink. A very personal preference. Try em.

Corona: Have never tried this brand. They are so glorified that I feel compelled to buy one or two. Will check back in a month with my opinion.

The old Elder & Jenks brush seems intriguing, but I was hoping for more input before spending money on one. Not much experience with them on this board, it seems.

With brushes, it's to each his (or her) own.

John


----------



## mblosik

purdy 3" xl glide on walls and exterior trim. purdy clean cut 3" for anything that needs a softer touch (interior and exterior window trim, casings, etc)
cuts great lines!


----------



## MDRocket

E n J is the only brush I'll use. The are easy clean up, keep nice and fresh longer than most brushes I have used. Was a purdy guy in the 90's but they went downhill. If you have a chance I'd say 90% of true painters will notice the diffrence in these brushes.


----------



## Tampapainter

Purdy makes a brush called a nylo-peacock that I can only get by ordering through my Sherwin-Williams rep. The three inch goes for about $25-30, and you have to order by the box of 6. They clean up better than anything I have used, and a box will last me well over a year. You get what you pay for. The $12-$15 Purdys don't even come close. If you find one, try it. You will like it.


----------



## Bender

Thanks Tampa and welcome
Never heard of a nylo-peacock.
I think all new brushes clean up better.


----------



## Workaholic

Tampapainter said:


> Purdy makes a brush called a nylo-peacock that I can only get by ordering through my Sherwin-Williams rep. The three inch goes for about $25-30, and you have to order by the box of 6. They clean up better than anything I have used, and a box will last me well over a year. You get what you pay for. The $12-$15 Purdys don't even come close. If you find one, try it. You will like it.


Never tried them but you can get a box online from thepaintstore for 3" @ 102.60 saves a few bucks.


----------



## MAK-Deco

Workaholic said:


> Never tried them but you can get a box online from thepaintstore for 3" @ 102.60 saves a few bucks.



I don't see them on that site.. Peacock?


----------



## Workaholic

http://www.thepaintstore.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=purdy+peacock


----------



## WisePainter

Corona 3" Bronson for everything latex, Purdy 2 1/2" sash for oil.


----------



## patriotpainter

brush heaven has [case of 4] 3" Nylo Peacock's for $61.76 that's $15.44 each


----------



## MAK-Deco

Workaholic said:


> http://www.thepaintstore.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=purdy+peacock



yeah I found them now, its just black nylon they had some of those years ago before they had the red 100% nylon..

The E&J Gen X is just a chinex, no beats the corona chinex 100% DuPont chinex the co the develop the bristles originally..


----------



## Whitey97

<----- Purdy clearcut is my fav for cutting in fine lines, otherwise just brushing in, hell, I don't care, it's not the brush, it's the painter


----------



## jeremiah

Anyone else notice that the clearcut seems to be a ripoff of the Wooster Ultra/Pro? not like purdy's usual thick brushes it looks just like u/p nylopoly, my favroite brush. a rep told me this used to be sw's (ruberstet?) and they just changed it to purdy when sw boght them.

jack, you seem to know everything. gonna check out your posts. is the new brush from Wooster really that much better than their u/ps? I 've only been paintig for five years, but like woosters. great covers too.


----------



## Paul

*Nour*

Nour is the best brush all the way around


----------



## ParagonVA

Whitey97 said:


> <----- Purdy clearcut is my fav for cutting in fine lines, otherwise just brushing in, hell, I don't care, it's not the brush, it's the painter


I just got turned onto those- I love them. A little like the Pro Extra Glide, but without the Chinex making the Clear Cut a little more soft.



Tampapainter said:


> Purdy makes a brush called a nylo-peacock that I can only get by ordering through my Sherwin-Williams rep. The three inch goes for about $25-30, and you have to order by the box of 6. They clean up better than anything I have used, and a box will last me well over a year. You get what you pay for. The $12-$15 Purdys don't even come close. If you find one, try it. You will like it.


I have a friend who only uses Peacocks, (the brush that is ). He too orders them online. I've tried them and they are certainly not bad. They are a little too flexible for doing dark colors, but they do clean up beautifully!


----------



## Marion

*If I had to pick just one - Kingston*

I too am a brush fanatic. Can't help it. Been that way since a kid.

These are my main water brushes:

Putting on a lot of paint -

http://www.coronabrushes.com/corona/index.cfm?event=showProduct&id=228&seriesId=6

Cut-in -

http://www.coronabrushes.com/corona/index.cfm?event=showProduct&id=226&seriesId=6

All-a-rounder -

http://www.coronabrushes.com/corona/index.cfm?event=showProduct&id=227&seriesId=6


These are my main oilers:

http://www.purdycorp.com/catalog/brushes/detail/74

http://www.purdycorp.com/catalog/brushes/detail/57


----------



## jack pauhl

jeremiah said:


> Anyone else notice that the clearcut seems to be a ripoff of the Wooster Ultra/Pro? not like purdy's usual thick brushes it looks just like u/p nylopoly, my favroite brush. a rep told me this used to be sw's (ruberstet?) and they just changed it to purdy when sw boght them.
> 
> jack, you seem to know everything. gonna check out your posts. is the new brush from Wooster really that much better than their u/ps? I 've only been paintig for five years, but like woosters. great covers too.


Yes, since you asked but I don't know everything but I do know alot about the Wooster Alpha and IMO its insanely nice. I have a lengthy review on it and some videos of it in action and more soon. Also videos of my other fav benjamin moore 651-25.


----------



## jonnythecutter

*corona vegas*

corona vegas all the way. i can cut a razor sharp line or use the tip like an artist brush and rip through french door window mullions in a flash. 

i'm really disappointed with the NEW purdy brushes i've bought. they don't hold up like the brushes the guys i apprenticed with used. don't understand why. i'd love to try this wooster series. not available where i shop in toronto.

cheers.

jonny


----------



## Masterpiece

I think I'm going to check out those Wooster Alphas tomorrow....I'm still running a Firm (IIRC) Wooster trim brush for most of my cut in. It's used through each 10-12hour day every week and that's for most of the last year and still cuts nice lines. I also have a Clearcut that I also told a friend seemed like a Wooster rip off but I still prefer the Wooster's cut and the way it holds a little more paint (trim version) than the Clearcut.

Has anyone tried the Purdy Syntox, Chinex blend brushes yet? I may pick up a couple of different newer brushes to try out this week...

Jeremy


----------



## michfan

*Wooster Alpha*

Just tried the Wooster Alpha yesterday. Cut in a whole house, using Cashmere. We tried several other brushes (a purdy and a corona) and everyone was amazed at how much farther you could cut in with one brush full. It does take a little getting used to, but it sure did make cutting in a little faster. It did seem a tad heavier than some of the other brushes, but everyone was in agreement that it "cut in farther" than the others. I honestly thought at first that it seemed a little too flimsy at the tip, but it worked awesome. I am hooked. Now we need to try it on something else.:thumbup:


----------



## Masterpiece

Hey I was going to report back some as well on the Alpha though I haven't used it as much as you. I did use it to run the base throughout a townhouse the other day which can be kindof hard on a newly cleaned Wooster trim, since the base is rounded on top (convex shape).

The Alpha reminds me of using a high end China bristle brush with oil that's had Penetrol added to it. As was mentioned above, the paint just keeps flowing from the brush as if there's a hidden resevoir tucked between the bristles. Not having used it that much yet, first impressions are that it's fuller than the Trim Wooster but still cuts into corners well, defying its appearance.

My price was about $12.xx for the 3" Trim version (can't remember the model name but like a Sprig IIRC) and I'll be picking a few more up. It also cleans up very easily....

Jeremy


----------



## WAGGZ

*My favorite brush.*

Wooster Ultra Pro Extra-Firm Lindbeck 2 1/2"

It's what I learned to paint with. I use it more often than not. I'm really just now starting to use different brushes so this may change soon. Can't get Corona in my area so may order some, they seem to be getting great reviews.


----------



## ParagonVA

WAGGZ said:


> Wooster Ultra Pro Extra-Firm Lindbeck 2 1/2"
> 
> It's what I learned to paint with. I use it more often than not. I'm really just now starting to use different brushes so this may change soon. Can't get Corona in my area so may order some, they seem to be getting great reviews.


yeah- you'll love Coronas, everyone around here does. Try a 100% Chinex, (not China bristle) for latex trim- they're so soft and clean up nicely. It's better for smooth trim- no routed grooves.


----------



## WisePainter

Total win smothered in awesome sauce with a dollop of amazing on top


----------



## WAGGZ

Thinking about getting 1 of each to try Corona Excalibur & Vegas 3". Plan to use for cutting in.


----------



## ProWallGuy

WisePainter said:


> Total win smothered in awesome sauce with a dollop of amazing on top


I have never used the Bronson, but have used the Tacoma and Monterey before.
How would the Bronson compare to these?


----------



## WisePainter

I haven't tried those but after looking at the other 2 Corona brushes I think the biggest difference is the shape and materials used in the bristles.
The oval shape of the Bronson holds a *ton* of paint in the center and releases it evenly to the edges when cutting in, the edges of the oval come to nice point when pressure is applied. Pretty amazing set up for efficiency (less dip time), and appearance (looks and feels like white china bristles applying oils).
Clean up time is slightly more extensive than a flat brush, however the increased production time makes up for it.


----------



## flowjo

purdy brushes suck period they were good at one point but now totally stank.

i love coronas, im gonna be trying the new wooster brush soon had to order it on the net but i tried the benjamin moore brush and its very nice and they make a more firm one which is awsome for production work.

i would have to say the best brushes right now are coronas and BM exclusive brushes i just wish they would actually make a truely remarkable professional paint brush i wouldnt care if it cost 100 dollars i just find there are great brushes out there but nothing truely proffesional


----------



## tsunamicontract

deal of the day: Purdy pro extra glide 2.5 inch. $9.50. List price $23.29	the paint store: $14.19


----------



## colorfulpast

Purdy 2.5" Chinex. 

Rinse out only with cold water, the brush will last longer. Spin dry. I see some guys torturing their poor brushes and wonder why they dont' hold up. Newspaper for brush covers.


----------



## tsunamicontract

I don't like my purdy 2.5" chinex nearly as much as my corona chinex


----------



## ParagonVA

ditto- the corona version is better, cleans up nicer.


----------



## Workaholic

WAGGZ said:


> Thinking about getting 1 of each to try Corona Excalibur & Vegas 3". Plan to use for cutting in.


I really like the excalibur brush. I picked up a case at like 7 dollars a brush a few months back.


----------



## jmda

My favorite for latex is any 3" Chinex in a straight cut. Purdy Sprig, Purdy Swan, Corona Knight and Corona Kingston.

Have gone back to white china bristle for oil.


----------



## TJ Paint

I grew up in the trade using woosters, so its what I know. I agree purdy seems to have gone down hill a bit but I still use them, I use their china for oil when I need precision. The coronas look nice but my market area never has had them, nor any chinex style. 

One thing I see here from reading this thread is that most of you use flat bristle instead of sash/angle style. I've always used angle brushes when I need precision, for me its always been much easier for it. Am I missing something? 

A quality brush does make a difference in results, I agree, but I think at some point, the results of the job come down to where my head and focus is during the job. Quality brushes seem to forgive me more when I'm not as focused as I should be, or when I haven't had enough coffee in the morning.


----------



## EMR

Hello gentlemen,
My first time on a forum and I couldn't resist extolling the virtues of a nearly unknown brush. I agree with the poster that decried the Purdy brush. Even before being 'bought out', they were only an excellent latex brush. 
Now I use only the Nour (Waterloo, Ont.) Aqua Glide for both latex and oil coverages. It works, it cleans, holds its shape after cleaning (without a case even) and is marketed at an economical price. It has the proper balance, is lightweight and and after 30 years in the biz, I would say I have a good brush. Strange to say but the other more expensive Nour brushes have some failing or other.


----------



## Dennis

Corona Kingston Excellent For Oil Or Latex


----------



## BESMAN

purdy pro xtra


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS

My favorite brushes right now are the vegas, excalibur and kingston in various sizes. This could all change in no time due to the fact that there are so many coronas to choose and try. Is it possible to have to many brushes?:blink:


----------



## Workaholic

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> Is it possible to have to many brushes?:blink:


I think so, i am like you and have a lot of brushes. A lot of them do not make it into the rotation because I play favorites.


----------



## ParagonVA

Workaholic said:


> I think so, i am like you and have a lot of brushes. A lot of them do not make it into the rotation because I play favorites.


are there any you treat like a redheaded stepchild? Maybe for Coverstain- one and done?


----------



## Workaholic

ParagonVA said:


> are there any you treat like a redheaded stepchild? Maybe for Coverstain- one and done?


Yeah there are. A guy gave me some wooster brushes like the ones from lowes and I use those for throw aways. 
I also purchased a grab bag of Kelly Moore brushes the Gunfighters. I honestly got them so cheap that I saw them as dusters and replacement covers. I gave them a shot and did not care for them and they are now one and done brushes.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS

Does anybody modify there brushes? On some of my brushes I will cut about a 1/16th of the bristles off at the ferrule on both sides with a razor for a thinner profile to help with painting moldings. I mainly do this with a 3" or larger straight. I feel it gives me more control and precision.


----------



## Workaholic

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> Does anybody modify there brushes? On some of my brushes I will cut about a 1/16th of the bristles off at the ferrule on both sides with a razor for a thinner profile to help with painting moldings. I mainly do this with a 3" or larger straight. I feel it gives me more control and precision.


Not the bristles unless there is a problem with it. I have a chinex Excalibur that I cut the handle in half on for running base and shoe, so it does not get caught up around commodes and other tight spots.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS

Workaholic said:


> I have a chinex Excalibur that I cut the handle in half on for running base and shoe


I have a 2 1/2 Excalibur exactly like that. Even drilled a new hole in it.


----------



## Workaholic

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> I have a 2 1/2 Excalibur exactly like that. Even drilled a new hole in it.


Me too. Except it is a 3


----------



## jmda

I have cut the handles off of several brushes for the same reason (also drilled holes). Also cut the handles off of dusters, so they fit in my back pocket.


----------



## jmda

Noticed the discussion on Purdy and Corona Chinex. I like them both. I had a Purdy Chinex Sprig that lasted over a year and a half - I think it walked off one my recent jobs since I can't find it. I use the Corona Knight and Purdy Swan the most and have not decided which I like better, probably about the same - though I can get the Coronas on sale at PPG/Porter, so I own several and only two Purdys.


----------



## Workaholic

jmda said:


> Noticed the discussion on Purdy and Corona Chinex. I like them both. I had a Purdy Chinex Sprig that lasted over a year and a half - I think it walked off one my recent jobs since I can't find it. I use the Corona Knight and Purdy Swan the most and have not decided which I like better, probably about the same - though I can get the Coronas on sale at PPG/Porter, so I own several and only two Purdys.


Swan's and primarily Purdy were always my weapon of choice and since the selling of Purdy and talking to other painters here, I have become a lot more open to trying different brushes.


----------



## DarthPainter

Wooster Alpha 2'' all the way for me, though sometimes I'll use a Corona Cortez for a change of pace.

Yeah, I know, 2''...

I can use a 3'' comfortably, but I don't do a lot of non-cut in brush work (we mostly spray and do industrial painting) and I find that a smaller brush lets me whip through confined spaces quickly and doesn't hinder me as much as I would have expected on wide open walls. I don't really like switching brushes mid job either, so I just pick one brush and go with it.

Now for exterior and staining working I just use any ole monster 4-6'' throw away I can find.

My old favorite was a Purdy 2 1/2'' ClearCut, but ever since finding the Cortez and Alpha, I haven't looked back. I'm not really a Wooster guy in particular, but everyone I work with is in love with the red handled Super Pro Lindbeck. I used to get made fun of for being the only Purdy guy, till I made the switch. I still get made fun of, but at least I got a better brush than them.


----------



## Workaholic

DarthPainter said:


> Wooster Alpha 2'' all the way for me, though sometimes I'll use a Corona Cortez for a change of pace.
> 
> Yeah, I know, 2''...
> 
> I can use a 3'' comfortably, but I don't do a lot of non-cut in brush work (we mostly spray and do industrial painting) and I find that a smaller brush lets me whip through confined spaces quickly and doesn't hinder me as much as I would have expected on wide open walls. I don't really like switching brushes mid job either, so I just pick one brush and go with it.
> 
> Now for exterior and staining working I just use any ole monster 4-6'' throw away I can find.
> 
> My old favorite was a Purdy 2 1/2'' ClearCut, but ever since finding the Cortez and Alpha, I haven't looked back. I'm not really a Wooster guy in particular, but everyone I work with is in love with the red handled Super Pro Lindbeck. I used to get made fun of for being the only Purdy guy, till I made the switch. I still get made fun of, but at least I got a better brush than them.


Darth Welcome to the site. Another great place to post is here to Introduce Yourself so we can all get to know you better.

Don't worry i am soliciting all new posters here. I look forward to reading more of your posts. 

I like the wooster firm or ultra firms. I like how they are ready to work without much break in time.


----------



## DarthPainter

My apologies, Workaholic, I did actually go there, right after I wrote that post. It had occurred to me, but I have my head in the clouds today it seems.

And Wooster does make a good brush (or two), but I completely fell in love with the Alpha, It just holds a ton of paint, lays down beautifully and cuts in just amazingly nice lines. I'm also very fond of the balance in the actual haft of the brush; I could paint for days on end and probably not injure myself with it.

The Super Pros aren't bad brushes either, but I'm of the opinion that they don't quite deserve their near legendary status in my region. (The local SW sells more Super Pros than they do Purdy's, and they aren't even allowed to keep Woosters out in the open, they're kept behind the counter).


----------



## Workaholic

No apologies needed, it is not required I am just on a kick refering noobs to that section. I have noticed people who do an introduction often have a warmer welcome. 

I know there a lot of die hard Purdy guys here will agree with you. For me I like to try them all, some are good and some suck. 
If you stick with a Purdy or a Wooster and Corona you will be working with a nice tool.


----------



## flowjo

ALPHA is the best brush on the market it completely destroys everything ive ever used and ive tried every single brush on the market i made it a point to see which brush was the best and alpha is king.

i tried all the corona kinds (chinex, cortez, champagne) all the purdy's (same blends and the pro extra) all the woosters (before the alpha brushes) and even the exclusives like the clearcuts and benjamin moore brushes which are very wicked as well nothing compares to the alpha series its hard to explain how awsome that brush is it makes me cream lol it goes above and beyond anything out there if you havent tried one and your a pro ohh man you need to buy one i use the 2 1/2 its amazing


----------



## DarthPainter

Okay, I'm going to have to retract a few of my previous comments. First, I hadn't been using a Cortez, I was using a Shelby. (Don't know why I said Cortez).

But anyways, I have to say that I am sorely disappointed with the Alpha after this last week, and pleasantly surprised by the Super Pro. Until recently, I had only been using the Alpha with regular eggshell interior latex paint and only used the Super Pro once with DTM. No matter what brush I use, DTM (Sherwin Williams brand) is watery and doesn't cut smoothly around door frames. Anyways, long story short, I used the Alpha in a few much tougher situations, such as block filling, epoxy and DTM, and it failed miserably compared to my expectations. On the other hand, the Super Pro shined in all those areas and in regular interior paint. My opinion on the two brushes have changed completely.

Also, I actually did buy a Cortez, since I saw a few recommendations for it, and I find that (until further testing) it's by far my favorite brush. Once I get it in some harder situations it looks very promising. So I'm officially eating crow over my old comments.:whistling2:


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS

DarthPainter said:


> So I'm officially eating crow over my old comments.:whistling2:


There is a difference between handcrafted and handmade.:yes:


----------



## flowjo

the only negative thing i have to say about the alpha brush is its tipping its just not sharp enough like other sash brushes i find the wooster brushes offer the best sash tip for tight sharp intricate painting the coronas and purdys are still decent but they miss that important tipping that i find only woosters have perfected 

the alpha is amazing for straight up wall cutting you wont find a brush that holds and releases paint like that its strictly a production brush with beautiful finish but when you come across lots of tight areas or places where you need more of an artistic touch that brush wont work well i still find myself using the benjamin moore brushes they just have this amazing tip that will get you anywhere i feel like an artist when i use them. if the alpha series were to fix the tip of the brush it would by far be the end of all other brushes, i was using the 2 1/2 angle and it holds more paint then any other flat 3inch ive ever owned its amazing just doesnt get those corners like other angle sashes to bad


----------



## flowjo

Also, I actually did buy a Cortez, since I saw a few recommendations for it, and I find that (until further testing) it's by far my favorite brush. Once I get it in some harder situations it looks very promising. So I'm officially eating crow over my old comments.:whistling2:[/QUOTE]


the cortez is a decent brush actually all the coronas are great brushes but they are to tapered just like purdys and they are all flagged, those kinds of brushes give way to many marks and they dont naturally lay flat against they wall i find it hard to keep them straight especially the champagne nylon series (shelby) wooster has the right idea by far there brushes are still tapered but not to a point and its cut straight flat woosters by far give me the straightest line out there and they arent flagged big bonus.

i think these companies need to look more closely at the type of paint we are using these days there mentality is still stuck in oil based natural bristle days times have changed


----------



## DarthPainter

flowjo said:


> the cortez is a decent brush actually all the coronas are great brushes but they are to tapered just like purdys and they are all flagged, those kinds of brushes give way to many marks and they dont naturally lay flat against they wall i find it hard to keep them straight especially the champagne nylon series (shelby) wooster has the right idea by far there brushes are still tapered but not to a point and its cut straight flat woosters by far give me the straightest line out there and they arent flagged big bonus.
> 
> i think these companies need to look more closely at the type of paint we are using these days there mentality is still stuck in oil based natural bristle days times have changed


See, that's wierd because I sort of found the opposite to be true. I cut much farther in a single pass with the Cortez than I did with the Alpha. It just seems to hold far more paint, and I personally believe the Cortez spanked the Alpha in producing less lines and a much smoother finish. It just cut crisper lines and holds more paint in my humble opinion. It also held up way better to block filler, epoxy and dtm in my crash testing of the two brushes.

And what's even wierder is that an old timer I worked with said that the Alpha reminded him of an old white china brush.


----------



## flowjo

ya its all personal preference really there is no perfect brush out there its to bad but the reality is there is different surfaces and different thickness of paint or whatever your applying.

the alpha does hold a ****load of paint though when you get a chance after washing your brush split it down the middle look how huge the freaking space is between the brush i never seen a block in the middle that big i find it still holds and releases the most paint ive ever seen its crazy and spreads it beautifully but like i said its hard to do fine cutting with it its the only draw back and kind of a big one at that.

if you look closely at the tipping its more like a flagged corona or purdy then it is a wooster but its not split ends they are just very very fine almost invisible. cortez or the ontario do hold a ton of paint but you wont get longer runs then an alpha no way lol flagged tips kill your runs for fine cutting if you want fine cutting you need pointed tips ive used everything out there to me the best all around series of brushes right now are the benjamin moore brushes they rock they are a little more pricey i guess but man do they ever do the job right and perfect.... exclusive brushes are always better i dunno why that is though?? guess the brush companies and paint companies put there money and heads together to make all around better brushes


----------



## Masterpiece

I bought a regular 3" Alpha a couple of months back and did enjoy using it...cleanup, paint retention and release were nice but didn't care for it in the corners, especially baseboards. I still have it but I've actually gone back to the regular Wooster Firm sables for now. 

Jeremy


----------



## jason123

Paul_R said:


> I love my Purdy xl sprig!! Must say that I haven't tried Corona. I know one that I regret buying. I found a brush in the clearance isle at Wal-Mart. It is a Rubbermaid 3 inch. I came in a really nice plastic case, and had a fat old ergonomic rubber handle. Looked nice all full of nice flagged bristles. Well to make a long story short, first time I used it it shed 8 bristles. I thought I'd e-mail RubberMaid, but I haven't yet. Really great brush case! Happy painting. :blush:


Id did the same thing grabed one of those for a kinda joke... I was amazed with it it seem to blast the paint on... I havent bought one since but my experience was pretty good.. Im just finding out what kinda paint I prefer give me some time for the brush pref.. no complaints about purdy pro xl. or corona


----------



## PaintbrushMan

*A brush that already has a thin profile*

I would suggest buying a brush that has a thinner profile to begin with. If you cut off the bristles, that would affect the overall blend of the bristle length of the brush and affect the chiseling of the brush, which could affect your brush performance. 

Have you tried the Attamark paintbrush at xxxxxxxxxxxx They make brushes of different thicknesses so you are bound to find something of the right thickness.



LOSTinDETAILS said:


> Does anybody modify there brushes? On some of my brushes I will cut about a 1/16th of the bristles off at the ferrule on both sides with a razor for a thinner profile to help with painting moldings. I mainly do this with a 3" or larger straight. I feel it gives me more control and precision.


----------



## DarthPainter

PaintbrushMan said:


> I would suggest buying a brush that has a thinner profile to begin with. If you cut off the bristles, that would affect the overall blend of the bristle length of the brush and affect the chiseling of the brush, which could affect your brush performance.
> 
> Have you tried the Attamark paintbrush at xxxxxxxxxx? They make brushes of different thicknesses so you are bound to find something of the right thickness.


I would suggest you pedal your wares elsewhere, since I'm pretty sure creating an account just to get some free marketing is a big no-no.

Not only are you egregiously abusing the forum, you're also pontificating about the merits of a thinner brush without any specific instance or proof in the merits of your argument. In what way will a thinner profile aid me? And who here uses a brush that has such a monstrous profile that you felt the need to tell them that their choice was wrong?

However, since I'm biting already, a thin sash brush essentially defeats the purpose of moving to a larger brush: holding more paint and giving broader passes. Just use a smaller brush when/if you need to do fine detail work and otherwise stick to a brush you like. IMHO, thin sash brushes are for people who like to ride the fence; they want to say they use a big 3'' inch cut brush, but can't actually cut in with a full size brush, getting by with the thickness of a 2'' brush.:whistling2:


----------



## RCP

Paintbrushman, welcome to the forum, please read the advertising rules. It might help if you post an introduction so we can get to know you. Thanks!



Darth, feel free to use the red button to report a post. It alerts the mods and we can edit it quickly, thanks!


----------



## castlebond007

I've used Purdys most of my life. But I must say that after the pro extras came out I became sold on the stiffer brush. Since I bought my first Pro Xtra Swan about 6yrs ago (still used it today)I don't use anything else to cut walls. Looking back on useing the green label Purdys (red heads) I can see why someone would call them crap. They suck for pulling a line. Especially new. I still own two though; one is just so old its stiffened up and pulls a good line, the other I use when I'm really trying to get a smooth finish or trying to put on a thick coat to cover in one. As for the covers; duck tape. Its also easy to use an old beer carton to make a new cover; just use the original as a template. Meet a guy once that had all Budweiser covers....he was a drunk.


----------



## castlebond007

By the way; I think "egregiously" is a little to big a word to be using here. It is a painting forum. I mean, hell, I had to get the dictionary out on that one and who wants that? Phew!


----------



## DarthPainter

castlebond007 said:


> I've used Purdys most of my life. But I must say that after the pro extras came out I became sold on the stiffer brush. Since I bought my first Pro Xtra Swan about 6yrs ago (still used it today)I don't use anything else to cut walls. Looking back on useing the green label Purdys (red heads) I can see why someone would call them crap. They suck for pulling a line. Especially new. I still own two though; one is just so old its stiffened up and pulls a good line, the other I use when I'm really trying to get a smooth finish or trying to put on a thick coat to cover in one. As for the covers; duck tape. Its also easy to use an old beer carton to make a new cover; just use the original as a template. Meet a guy once that had all Budweiser covers....he was a drunk.


I love the Pro Extras, which is funny because when I first got ahold of one, I thought Purdy got one over on me since I thought it was pure garbage; obviously my mind has been changed since then. They are fantastic brushes and most certainly Purdy's best brush, although I really like the ClearCut's a lot as well. The Pro-Extras just offer the best of all worlds though; they have nice stiff bristles and some super soft tips and a bit of chinex; long story short, they cut in well, brush out nice, hold a lot of paint and clean like a dream. And they hold up to abuse better than any brush I've seen. 



> By the way; I think "egregiously" is a little to big a word to be using here. It is a painting forum. I mean, hell, I had to get the dictionary out on that one and who wants that? Phew!


Truely, you wound me. I'm a writer at heart, and my lexicon is quite large, so naturally I just use words that you might find esoteric; in the future, I will try and take note of the more common vernacular and use it in my day to day diction. I certainly hope that my unfortunate blunder does not further abate your wondrous show of ebullience.


----------



## chrisn

Truely, you wound me. I'm a writer at heart, and my lexicon is quite large, so naturally I just use words that you might find esoteric; in the future, I will try and take note of the more common vernacular and use it in my day to day diction. I certainly hope that my unfortunate blunder does not further abate your wondrous show of ebullience.:thumbsup:


My older brother is a sometime writer and English prof @ the University of Richmond. He actually speaks like that,so I understood what you said without having to look up any of the vocabulary.:thumbup:

Ps, truely is spelled incorrectly, no E:blink:


----------



## DarthPainter

Haha, good man, chrisn. And I apologize about the typo; I originally had quite a few and cleaned it up, but it looks like I missed one. I was using my Asus Eeepc, which is a 7 inch notebook, and the keyboard is tiny, lol.


----------



## chrisn

DarthPainter said:


> Haha, good man, chrisn. And I apologize about the typo; I originally had quite a few and cleaned it up, but it looks like I missed one. I was using my Asus Eeepc, which is a 7 inch notebook, and the keyboard is tiny, lol.


I would have trouble seeing the notebook, let alone the keys.:laughing:


----------



## 1977corey

*brushes brushes brushes.....-sigh-*

I've said it before, i shall say it again.....
CORONA, its the LAST quality American hand-made brush left, just try it and be amazed by the results, and if you don't like a certain brush made by Corona, try a different type of brush made by Corona, until you find one that suits your needs.
Many claim they like the 'Cortez' Corona brush, i myself don't care too much for angled brushes, so i use a champagne bristled brush called 'Orleans' for most interior work, and i like the 'Denver' or 'Montreal' brush, only difference between these two is that the 'Montreal' as a very long handle, perfect for getting that "hard-to-reach" spot when your way up on your extension ladder.....
Now i feel like Billie Mays, except that i am still alive, and the fact that i don't abuse cocaine either


----------



## painting247

Purdy 3 1/2 xl, although I still like my 2 1/2 wooster shortie


----------



## linkbrothers

Wooster Alpha. I bought four of them and they cut like a dream. I've turned all my Purdy's into dusters.


----------



## flowjo

proextras are garbage for repaints and fine trim work but they are good for drywall cutting and exterior work thats about it problem is they are to abrasive. they arent the stiffest brush around but the tipping isnt meant for fine brushing leaves a ton of lines. purdys are becoming cheap brushes but they are still priced high go figure 

i liked using the benjamin moore brushes for a while but they have there flaws just like any other wooster brush in that family they arent flagged which is a big no no when it comes to brushing they dont spread paint very evenly and they can run dry pretty fast.

corona is still king you can tell those brushes are still made with care they are generally a little heavy but damn man they brush smooth cut awesome best brush by far


----------



## flowjo

linkbrothers said:


> Wooster Alpha. I bought four of them and they cut like a dream. I've turned all my Purdy's into dusters.


that alpha will soon be a duster to once your tips start wearing down (2 months) it wont have that same soft feel it once had it will be more like a broom i thought they were awesome as well but ive used one for a while and they really start to suck after the first month thats the problem with the stiffer wooster brushes they dont have a flagged tip to help with the brushing 

to each there own i guess though


----------



## linkbrothers

flowjo said:


> that alpha will soon be a duster to once your tips start wearing down (2 months) it wont have that same soft feel it once had it will be more like a broom i thought they were awesome as well but ive used one for a while and they really start to suck after the first month thats the problem with the stiffer wooster brushes they dont have a flagged tip to help with the brushing
> 
> to each there own i guess though


And so true it is. While they still perform very well, they are aging quickly after a couple of months. I take very good care of the brushes and generally use them for latex so it isn't excessive wear and tear. Perhaps they are just delicate brushes. So, the search continues.


----------



## LatexKing

2-1/2" Purdy XL Cadet. Good for the tight spots and less stress on my ruined left hand.


----------



## DarthPainter

I love my Cortez; it's by far the best overall brush I've ever used. However, I was hoping to see if Corona makes a brush similar to Cortez, only a bit stiffer. The Cortez is too good a finish brush to beat up on block filling and rougher surfaces, and I think a slightly stiffer brush would be a great tool. Do any of you know of a good alternative?


----------



## Al B

Purdy 3 1/2 angle brush for all paints you can paint any and everything with this brush


----------



## 4ThGeneration

*
*

My choice is the Purdy*®* Moose 3 inch.


----------



## flowjo

DarthPainter said:


> I love my Cortez; it's by far the best overall brush I've ever used. However, I was hoping to see if Corona makes a brush similar to Cortez, only a bit stiffer. The Cortez is too good a finish brush to beat up on block filling and rougher surfaces, and I think a slightly stiffer brush would be a great tool. Do any of you know of a good alternative?


darth what size of brush do you use? 

i use the 2.5 corbin if you go down in size the filaments end up getting shorter which leads to less bend and youll have yourself a stiffer brush but as far as corona making a stiffer brush i think you could go for their chinex brushes.

they are stocked very full and the filaments are generally thicker then your average polyester/nylon they hold a crap load of paint and brush out fast but i find they work your hand a little to much and they can leave alot of lines. in the end its a wicked production brush and they get better with time just go to their website i think its coronabrushes.com look for chinex


----------



## CyberKlown28

Mostly the normal purdy/wooster brushes...
I want to try Corona but I need to find them as they aren't in the store I go to..

And nobody probably pays attention to them due to price difference, but the brush I like the most is a Wooster Silver Tip 2 1/2 inch angled brush. its like 7-8 dollars...
Wooster calls them semi-pro but imo they paint better than purdy's brushes they just don't last as long as the more expensive bruushes, thats all.
Thats it in my profile pic.
I love it personally. And it is good right when you start using it...
you don't have to break it in like a new pair of boots(PURDY!!!)

So now I'm Wooster-Only but I still need to try the corona brushes soon


----------



## nEighter

I want to try a corona too. That free brush deal from SW was cool, mostly that is what I have used is just the contractor grade stuff there or at ICI or bLowes when I am picking up wood or whatever. But I would like to try an expensive brush just to see. I tried out the corona of wise's, but that damn brush's bristles are only like 4" long now (he has used it forever) and about 3" thick... not a true representation of what I think the corona is.


----------



## CyberKlown28

Yeah ^^ Plus I see lots of good things being said about them and basically nothing bad....


----------



## flowjo

ya they are wicked buy them online thepaintstore.com has everything i buy the champagne nylon and red gold series i usually buy everything on their anyways coronas are about 14 - 18 a brush on their depending on your size and stuff.

youll try one and youll never use anything else they are just built with love man


----------



## 4ThGeneration

I only like the Woosters for varnishes, sealers, and stains .

For actual paint coatings it has to be Purdy for me, but everyones preference has validity...


----------



## mistcoat

I have managed to source a place that sells Wooster Ultra Pro Firm's a while back. 
Wasn't overly impressed due to the brush looking so thin compared to my favourite Purdy's.

I buy nothing else now since using them. Though I have noticed a lot of you talking about the Wooster Ultra's. They have been breaking out over here recently. Gonna contact the UK Wooster guy who kindly gave me a few freebie brushes (one which PWG took the pi55 outta me for, stating it was a BBQ brush  ) to see if he'll send me a discount priced Alpha.

I will send you a couple of Hamiltons in the new year PWG, I promise, sorry for not doing it before. I have a 60 second memory.

BTW, I will send you a couple of Hamiltons in the new year PWG, I promise, sorry for not doing it before. I have a 60 second memory. :thumbsup:

Merry Christmas :thumbup:


----------



## DeanV

Used to use Purdy's, now all Corona's. Never been a huge Wooster fan (at least for synthetic bristle brushes). I though I would like the Wooster Alpha, but after buying 4 of them, I have decided they are my least favorite brush for cutting in on walls. The bristles just do not lay down correctly when cutting in.


----------



## ALBsPainting

I always use purdy 3 1/2 angled after reading this I will be investing in a corona.


----------



## brihtar1170

Hi. Here in Croatia we use only pure China brushes. Just buy two Purdy pro extra on ebay and wait for delivery from USA.


----------



## CyberKlown28

http://www.castlewholesalers.com/GAM-PX-02535-PX-Prof-Paint-Brush-w-Poly-Filaments-3-.html

My favorite brush by far, the GAM PX =)
nylon/polyester even though this site's link says just poly


----------



## j_reagan

Marion said:


> Since I posted in this thread, a year ago, I've gone back to all Purdy.
> 
> 3" SPRIG
> 
> NYLOX for interior
> XL both interior & exterior, depending on the situation
> PRO-EXTRA is hard to beat on exterior, during hot weather.


(sorry im going to use you for an example if you dont mind but ill delete my post if you do. if your cool with it than thank you.)

every one on this forum has valuable experience and unique opinions based on their individual preferences. this persons preferences may be similar to my own or another persons preferences. this might help me try something new or give me other valuable insight.

but i've never used purdy's spring or a nylox so I dont know why marion likes them and preceves them as better compared to his old brushes. i have used both the xl and pro extra and im not sure why he likes the xl at all, but i know what he means about the pro extra and agree but some people might not. better input can help me make better informed choices on whether or not I'm willing to give a brush a shot and spend my hard earned loot on a potential "money maker" to aid in my quest for better results and higher production rate.

i use a 3.5 in purdy pro extra glide 90% of the time. love that thing. why? well its stiff....stiffer than anything I've tried. also the paint flow is great goes on the wall faster and smoother than anything ive tried. as for the break in thing people talk about i dont know what people are on about. i know that the more you use the brush it eventually and slowly gains a slightly different personality but i imagine that should be expected of any brush over time. but i like the pro extra right out of the box. i use a 3 inch glide of said brush for painting trim and other small things like dimes and large ants ect ect. on the pro ex though i can say i wish the paint release was more consistent during course of one dip/lay/cut, stroke set and i would like to see a thicker width offered for both Purdy's. i also dream of a 4 inch pro extra glide being offered.

Wooster's 3 inch extra stiff(master choice extra-firm which is the Frazee sold version) is kind of close to my 3 inch pro extra. i like it a little better for trim work at face value because, even though the overall flow is not as good as the pro extra's, it is more consistent in the M.C. extra-firm it almost makes up for the lack in comparative stiffness vs my pro extra the brush has started to fray individual bristles much too quickly and has lost a little too much of its original stiffness after 3 days of being used for 4 hours cumulatively. after a couple months of occasional use, i worry it will not be usable for very long. if my extra-firm continues to perform as it currently does and mantanes its current condition for the remander of the year, then i think i may buy another at the time. overall its a nice acurate brush that is easy to clean and is easy to handle. perfict for trim bathrooms not bad for cutting celings and acceptable for exterior. be sure to be mindful of the way you treat it and consider getting two, because its usability at the begining of the day will not continue for more than an hour or two. wish wooster offered a 3.5 in extra-firm as it doesnt quite hold as much paint as the 3 inch pro-extra.

I've also been trying a 3.5 inch master choice micronan (another Wooster made for Frazee. I cant say what its a copy of) and i have found it's bristles to be far too pliable or "bendy", and i am disappointed with its ability to hold paint. when my Frazee sales rep sampled out the two master choice brushes to me he described the micronan to hold more paint than what i have been able reproduce. the paint flow is even but barley what i feel is acceptable. the micronan's handling is heavy and is harder to pull across the wall in a cut-in like the bristles are holding onto the walls making me work a lot harder just to pull along the wall vs the pro extra. i still use it sometimes for first coat cuts where i've watered down the paint or am using a primer in hopes of preserving my pro extra as long as possible.

at the present I am glad i didn't buy ether brush as i would feel i didnt get my money's worth but i'm keeping an open mind still and will change this if things work out. all my brushes are angle sash.
i take meticulous care of my brushes, meaning I'm doing all that i can to preserve the best possible condition of all my brushes and am not abusing or misusing them.
i have also tried many different techniques to try and find each brushes best performance honestly, and sincerely.
John


----------



## BrushJockey

> i would like to see why people like what brush they use.


Hmm. Just as a suggestion you could read this thread...


----------



## j_reagan

BrushJockey said:


> Hmm. Just as a suggestion you could read this thread...


im sorry, i should have worded that correctly, i guess. i have read this forum maybe 3 times in the past couple months. i guess i found many testimonials a little vague or missing a point or two that i didnt get. there are quite a lot of quicker answers, some not stating more than the size and shape of their weapon of choice along with the company name. some of these offer the line of preference ie wooster 2.5 in angle cut with a beaver tail handle. and offer a short explanation of why they like it. i just wanted to express that i would like a better idea of what this person experiences with the brush in question than i see in my mind when i read some of the posts. there where many very well written posts as to why the poster prefers the brush they do. i guess my review could have been better written too. i know sometimes people word something so well all you can do is post a:thumbsup: when you agree with the poster and really cant add any more but still want to show your support for your tool. thanks for pointing that out. ill be sure to think a little more about what i ask. i know a lot of newcomers have no forum etiquette and i find it a little frustrating as well i just didnt want to write so much as to leave a block of txt like ive done.....twice


----------



## Marion

Since I posted in this thread, a year ago, I've gone back to all Purdy. 

3" SPRIG

NYLOX for interior
XL both interior & exterior, depending on the situation
PRO-EXTRA is hard to beat on exterior, during hot weather.


----------



## j_reagan

does corona make a brush comparable to purdy's pro-extra or woosters extra-firm? any ex pro-extra guys gone corona have suggestions or input?
thanks


----------



## sttryffe

j_reagan said:


> does corona make a brush comparable to purdy's pro-extra or woosters extra-firm? any ex pro-extra guys gone corona have suggestions or input?
> thanks


 
I still use a pro-extras....but I also use the Corona Excalibur....in my opinion it's a comparable brush....it holds a hell of alot of paint, cuts like a dream and cleans up nice and quick! Give it a try!


----------



## NaeGan

Wooster Lindbeck Ultra-Pro 3". Great for finish coats a primers both. 

Anyone tried Zibras. I bought and angle sash and a corner brush. Advantage;
easy to clean. Disadvantage; doesn't release paint well, keeps pushing up towards the ferule. Sadly, very disappointed because I really like the handles and the brush covers are great.


----------



## HIS SERVICE

I'm out here in PHX.AZ. and always used Purdy but after reading these posts I am interested in a Corona. I have not seen them out here so where can they be purchased from?


----------



## NCPaint1

Im eliminating the Corona Delta line. That would be the same as the Cortez but in a Beaver Tail handle. I have 1.5", 2" and 3", any body interested PM me  They arent bad brushes, just not been a hot seller here.


----------



## randype1

*best brush ever*



ProWallGuy said:


> Here's the story:
> 
> Your stranded on a deserted island, and have to paint your way off it. You can only have one brush. Which brush would you choose, and why?
> 
> I'd take my Wooster 3" Badger. Why, because it's my favorite all-around brush. Not the best for fine oil work, but can still handle it.
> 
> Next?


 well I dont know all the names, but I tell you what, Sherwin williams had a brush called the bicentennial, that brush carried almost the whole bucket to the wall, had to peel the label of da wall...kid you not if you ever find that brush again...please contact me, and send him back home ta daddy iiiite?:thumbup:


----------



## randype1

hey anybody out there know where I can get grease for my sky hook?


----------



## randype1

randype1 said:


> hey anybody out there know where I can get grease for my sky hook?


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

randype1 said:


> hey anybody out there know where I can get grease for my sky hook?


Welcome to PT! Mind posting an introducton?


----------



## Ranger72

For walls I LOVE the BM extra firm. I think Wooster makes brushes for BM, but am not 100% sure.

For trim, I like the Corona Excalibur and Purdy XL glide.


----------



## reynoldspainting

Ranger72 said:


> For walls I LOVE the BM extra firm. I think Wooster makes brushes for BM, but am not 100% sure.
> 
> For trim, I like the Corona Excalibur and Purdy XL glide.


Glides are what I've used mostly. Any other suggestions?


----------



## TJ Paint

I got a magical brush from Zeuno, a great crusty foreman of the Alien civilization "Seventh Sanctum". He gave it to me after they abducted me and had me paint some sample material they just developed. 

Its made out of a alloy/fiber composite that would make your mind explode if the process was explained to you. They wanted to know what rate to charge and had me paint some for them. 

They gave me this brush when they let me free. It glows green/yellow/gold and will hold a gallon of paint in one dip. It utilizes alien technology that actually shrinks the paint somehow. I can't explain it or your head would explode. 

I have to say, no brush on earth comes close. Anybody got some advil?


----------



## TJ Paint

.........


----------



## Infinity Remodeling

Exterior- Corona Chinex- Excalibur, Pearl, Kingston, Knight, 
Interior- Corona Cortez, Vegas, Sometimes Wooster Alpha or Silver Tip

1 brush? PEARL


----------



## DerekHessett

If a Had A Choice A Would Say Alpha 2 1/2... It Just Keeps Going! But Corona Chinex Has Definitely Made Alot Of Painters Smile! A Wish There Was A Uk Supplier.. A Have To Order Most Of My Things From America. Over The Pond They Are Just So Far Ahead of Britain In Aspect Of Tools!


----------



## DCcenter

Wooster Alpha


----------



## daArch

Anyone watch Zombieland? I did recently. 

This thread reminds me of Rule # 2

Double Tap to make sure it's dead dead


----------



## Workaholic

daArch said:


> Anyone watch Zombieland? I did recently.
> 
> This thread reminds me of Rule # 2
> 
> Double Tap to make sure it's dead dead
> 
> Double Tap


Have'nt you said enough in this thread already? :jester:

I got the Blu ray dvd.


----------



## daArch

Workaholic said:


> Have'nt you said enough in this thread already? :jester:
> 
> I got the Blu ray dvd.


I can't remember what I said YESTERDAY, let alone THREE and a half freaking years ago :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic

lol 
I wonder how many noobs read this thread in its entirety.


----------



## briancreary

Corona Excalibre 2 1/2 angle. I'd just pull it from the nearby stone and be king of the stranded Island.


----------



## ttd

corona chinex


----------



## Workaholic

I agree with the two previous posts.


----------



## TJ Paint

crow said:


> I rapp mine up in "brain tanned" deer hide, yea thats the tikik nice n soft,,


come back crow


----------



## dercy

Any of you guys buy brushes on line...I haven't heard of half the brushes you mentioned on here I'd love to give them a try 
The lone irishman


----------



## TJ Paint

dercy said:


> Any of you guys buy brushes on line...I haven't heard of half the brushes you mentioned on here I'd love to give them a try
> The lone irishman


yeah i bought a corona 3.5 inch chinex from the paintstore.com. not a bad price. you from overseas will have to pay more in shipping i suppose. Had good service. It works.


----------



## dercy

TJ Paint said:


> yeah i bought a corona 3.5 inch chinex from the paintstore.com. not a bad price. you from overseas will have to pay more in shipping i suppose. Had good service. It works.


Thanks


----------



## ttd

corona chinex


----------



## jonniewyo

There is a new brush on the market called the "Picasso"

It incorporates several interior patents and is the first ANGLED OVAL brush ever.

I am very experienced when it comes to brushes and I gurantee all of you this brush will blow your mind. To read a great review go to www.jackpauhl.com under 'Best Of' on the top icon.

Give Proform Technologies, a call and they can get you a sample.

I know you will love this brush....I designed it.


jon


----------



## kdpaint

Nice post. Its cool to see paint brush and paint chemists(wolverine, etc) hop onto PT. As for proform, I like 'em. I have 4. A little soft for some, but they hold a lot of paint and cut a nice line and they arent 20$. :thumbup:


----------



## kdpaint

Hey Jonniewyo, Im going to buy a picasso this week, but make a picasso in 3" and I will buy a bunch.


----------



## straight_lines

jonniewyo said:


> There is a new brush on the market called the "Picasso"
> 
> It incorporates several interior patents and is the first ANGLED OVAL brush ever.
> 
> I am very experienced when it comes to brushes and I gurantee all of you this brush will blow your mind. To read a great review go to www.jackpauhl.com under 'Best Of' on the top icon.
> 
> Give Proform Technologies, a call and they can get you a sample.
> 
> I know you will love this brush....I designed it.
> 
> 
> jon


 Got my free sample last week, and I can confirm it is a wonderful brush. Holds a ton of paint, and lays it off very fast. Gonna be ordering a case of 3" very soon. I will also be doing a write up when ever my blog goes live endorsing it. 

You guys will like it, the only angled oval brush I have seen. :thumbsup:


----------



## jack pauhl

straight_lines said:


> Got my free sample last week, and I can confirm it is a wonderful brush. Holds a ton of paint, and lays it off very fast. Gonna be ordering a case of 3" very soon. I will also be doing a write up when ever my blog goes live endorsing it.
> 
> You guys will like it, the only angled oval brush I have seen. :thumbsup:


Oh cool I didnt notice Jon posted on here. Glad you got the brush. I need to update that review with some more results, more experiences, having more time with it. Jon and I talked at great length about the Picasso when I was first introduced to it. I am always skeptical about new products but what Jon told me about the brush is exactly what the brush was capable of. 

I could really do a whole video on some cool things you can do with the Picasso but I need a guy to film it. Need something cut-in 1/8" thick, no problem. 1/16" piece of cake. Bare wood to delicate wallpaper, done. Cutting crown returns without ever lifting the brush from the surface, easy.


----------



## bloodnut

*Picasso brush*

Hi guys, very interested in this Picasso brush, i am a painting contractor in Australia. I buy most of my brushes from paintstore.com, would be very interested in trying the picasso in 3". Could please tell me i could order these brushes from?
Thanks in advance.
Cheers Bloodnut:thumbup:


----------



## Custom Brush Co.

Wooster 3" Extra Firm Sash Brush! Yup Yup!. I would use a medium or soft bristle brush on smooth/non-porus substrates generally, but if on a desert island I can make the extra firm work. I must say that I can't stand Purdy's. They do not carry the paint. Only the Blue boys do. But they have such course bristles and leave heavy brush marks easy.


----------



## jonniewyo

kdpaint said:


> Hey Jonniewyo, Im going to buy a picasso this week, but make a picasso in 3" and I will buy a bunch.


kdpaint

It is great to hear you are familiar with our line.....

It sounds like you are using our compliant version of our PBT blend...most likely a C2.5AS....We do make a "Stiff" version that pretty much covers every size and style.

Lastly the Picasso does come in two 3" angled stlyes....1 is a Standard handle 3" angled oval....and the other is a 3" angled oval BeaverTail handle.

Thanks again for using Proform!

jon


----------



## jonniewyo

jack pauhl said:


> Oh cool I didnt notice Jon posted on here. Glad you got the brush. I need to update that review with some more results, more experiences, having more time with it. Jon and I talked at great length about the Picasso when I was first introduced to it. I am always skeptical about new products but what Jon told me about the brush is exactly what the brush was capable of.
> 
> I could really do a whole video on some cool things you can do with the Picasso but I need a guy to film it. Need something cut-in 1/8" thick, no problem. 1/16" piece of cake. Bare wood to delicate wallpaper, done. Cutting crown returns without ever lifting the brush from the surface, easy.


 
Jack Pauhl

Thanks for the reviews!

I love the idea of a video....give me a shout I can get you some brushes that are actually cut in half and we can really let all the painters see what our interior patents are.

I am sure you still have our contact info.

Thanks again,

Jon


----------



## jonniewyo

straight_lines said:


> Got my free sample last week, and I can confirm it is a wonderful brush. Holds a ton of paint, and lays it off very fast. Gonna be ordering a case of 3" very soon. I will also be doing a write up when ever my blog goes live endorsing it.
> 
> You guys will like it, the only angled oval brush I have seen. :thumbsup:


 
straight lines

Thanks for giving Picasso a shot!

If you have any questions or comments give Proform a shout/email.

Also let us know what we can do from our end for your blog....sounds great.

jon


----------



## jonniewyo

bloodnut said:


> Hi guys, very interested in this Picasso brush, i am a painting contractor in Australia. I buy most of my brushes from paintstore.com, would be very interested in trying the picasso in 3". Could please tell me i could order these brushes from?
> Thanks in advance.
> Cheers Bloodnut:thumbup:


 
bloodnut

Thanks for the interest...

Give me a little time and I will figure out a way to get some Picasso's in your hands....

You guys drying out finally?

jon


----------



## Wolfgang

Jonniewyo, I have to say how nice it is that you're taking the time to reply and acknowledge the posts concerning the Picasso. The fact that you also designed it adds a little teeth to your posts. Very rarely have I ever read threads on brushes to where it piqued my curiousity enough to try one....darn tempted on this one. Thanks for taking the time to reply to the others.

Wolf


----------



## bloodnut

*Picasso brush*

Thanks Johniewyo for the reply, really looking forward to trying these brushes, have been using corona's for some years now, and have been very happy with them. Always looking for new tools & methods of application.
Have currently got a graco 395 ff aaa coming soon.
Where i live & work is not flood damaged, i am about an hr away from the bad flooding, had familly & freinds stranded for a couple of days, while the flood was happening. Thanks for asking though.
Cheers Bloodnut:thumbup:


----------



## kdpaint

Hey Johnnie- just went to the only store in my area that sells proform and they are not stocking picassos until May. Will Proform sell me one direct?


----------



## Paint and Hammer

Hi Jon, I too am interested in this. I sent a 'contact us' message on your site to no response. 

You have a PM.


----------



## Wood511

Add me to the list as well...can't find them locally.


----------



## jonniewyo

kdpaint said:


> Hey Johnnie- just went to the only store in my area that sells proform and they are not stocking picassos until May. Will Proform sell me one direct?


 
Give me a quick email at [email protected] and we can work something out....

Thanks again....what store is in your area?


jon


----------



## jonniewyo

Wood511 said:


> Add me to the list as well...can't find them locally.


 
Wood511,

Thanks for the interest

Where are you located?

Give me a email at [email protected] and we can figure out a way to get a brush in your hand

jon


----------



## jonniewyo

Paint and Hammer said:


> Hi Jon, I too am interested in this. I sent a 'contact us' message on your site to no response.
> 
> You have a PM.


 
Paint and Hammer

I tried to reply to your email but my note wouldn't go through.

Give me a note at [email protected].... I have a distributor in Canada and I will give you their info so you can get a sample to try


Thanks again,

jon


----------



## jonniewyo

Wolfgang said:


> Jonniewyo, I have to say how nice it is that you're taking the time to reply and acknowledge the posts concerning the Picasso. The fact that you also designed it adds a little teeth to your posts. Very rarely have I ever read threads on brushes to where it piqued my curiousity enough to try one....darn tempted on this one. Thanks for taking the time to reply to the others.
> 
> Wolf


Wolf,

Thanks for the note.

Bounce me a email at [email protected] and we can work something out.

Thanks again for the interest.

jon


----------



## DerekHessett

*Proform Technologies*

I am trying to get hold of the Proform Technologies Picasso PIC1-2.5” Angular Oval Brush is there a online store for buying them?


----------



## A+HomeWork

Until the picasso posts began, it seemed everyone was recommending flat brushes. I like angle sashes for cutting-in. I know the flat ones can be reversed to reduce the "shaping" or memory of the bristles after using a while. I usually wash and start with a different one, mine gets gummy from the heat or from interruptions. Is there another reason for one over the other? I have both, but use the angle sash style more often.


----------



## promax

i like using alot of different brushes for different situations, but if i had to pick just one brush from my collection i would have to say my three inch Corona Excaliber. The chinex washes out clean every time with little effort, the angle is good for little stuff and corners, also it holds alot of paint.


----------



## salmangeri

I like a Corona 2 1/2" sash........loads up nicely and I can cut a very fine line with it........:thumbsup:


----------



## Ole34

A+HomeWork said:


> Until the picasso posts began, it seemed everyone was recommending flat brushes. I like angle sashes for cutting-in. I know the flat ones can be reversed to reduce the "shaping" or memory of the bristles after using a while. I usually wash and start with a different one, mine gets gummy from the heat or from interruptions. Is there another reason for one over the other? I have both, but use the angle sash style more often.


 

watch my door video..............you couldn't do what I was doing with a sash brush. flats can go in any direction while a sash can only cut in one direction


----------



## ThePaintStore.com

*ProForm Brushes Now in Stock!*



DerekHessett said:


> I am trying to get hold of the Proform Technologies Picasso PIC1-2.5” Angular Oval Brush is there a online store for buying them?


We are now stocking the entire line of ProForm brushes online at ThePaintStore.com

As a special for PaintTalk members, for a limited time, use coupon code: *ProForm22* to receive a free ProForm brush with an order that includes a brush from any brush manufacturer.

These brushes are a great value, try one and you'll agree.


----------



## AztecPainting

ThePaintStore.com said:


> We are now stocking the entire line of ProForm brushes online at ThePaintStore.com
> 
> As a special for PaintTalk members, for a limited time, use coupon code: *ProForm22* to receive a free ProForm brush with an order that includes a brush from any brush manufacturer.
> 
> These brushes are a great value, try one and you'll agree.


Cool! :thumbup: Do you guys ship to Canada?


----------



## ThePaintStore.com

*We Ship Internationally*



AztecPainting said:


> Cool! :thumbup: Do you guys ship to Canada?


Yes, we ship internationally to most anywhere.


----------



## bloodnut

*Proform*

Has anybody used the Proform brushes yet? Any reviews? I'm always looking for good brushes, use a vareity of corona & purdy, with good results.
These new Proform look interesting & reasonable price. Any input would be great, down here in Aus, we dont get a lot of vareity, i get mine from Paintstore.com, great to deal with.
Thanks in advance.:thumbsup:
Bloodnut


----------



## straight_lines

My last video shows the proform. Not in action, but I can paint a louvered 48" shutter in under 3 minutes. All four exposed sides. This brush has been heavily used for almost a month, left in water, and is still in great shape. 

http://www.painttalk.com/f24/testing-ben-moore-regal-select-soft-gloss-12896/#post205362


----------



## kdpaint

I have 4 proforms. Good brushes. I used 2 for exterior jobs, beat them up for 3 summers and they are still good. The 4" is awesome, holds a buttload of paint and is still precise. I had a Swan and mothballed it after getting the Proform. The interior brushes were used every day for 3 years, same deal. Only issue with the ones I got were they were a little soft, but they have stiffer ones now. Going to get a Picasso soon. Thinking about a 3", any thoughts from someone who has one?
By the way, when I had a question,the Paintstore CEO responded to my PM in like 2 hours. Very professional.


----------



## oldpaintdoc

*Purdy*

Recently started using the Purdy Sprig.
Also picked up a 3" Purdy Pip.
Anyone else use either one?
The Sprig has become my #1 brush.


----------



## ThePaintStore.com

*ProForm Brushes Now in Stock!*



ThePaintStore.com said:


> We are now stocking the entire line of ProForm brushes online at ThePaintStore.com
> 
> As a special for PaintTalk members, for a limited time, use coupon code: *ProForm22* to receive a free ProForm brush with an order that includes a brush from any brush manufacturer.
> 
> These brushes are a great value, try one and you'll agree.


 }}}}


----------



## straight_lines

Code is not working.


----------



## ThePaintStore.com

*Code is Working*



straight_lines said:


> Code is not working.


Not sure what happened but I checked and the code is valid. We've had several orders go through with the code. If you are still having difficulties, please give our customer service a call at 1-800-456-0966 or simply put the code in the "Comment Field" and we'll make sure you receive the promotion. We appreciate your support! Thank you.


----------



## Masterpiece

I've been a long time user of the 3" Wooster firms and last year downsized to the 2.5" Wooster firm sable. Now after enjoying this brush for everything, they've been discontinued.

Anyone know what would be the closest match? Traditionally I haven't been crazy about Purdy brushes because of being too soft and lifeless for cutting sharp lines,etc (in my experience only, no offense!).

So I'm looking for something else if you guys have any suggestions...

Jeremy


----------



## kdpaint

Wooster Alpha. Or maybe the Ben Moore extra firm, I think its #6551. Both very nice, the ben being maybe more precise.


----------



## Masterpiece

Had the Alpha the first month it was released....loved it but in the corners it seemed to stiff. It's like using an Extra Firm..it wasn't nearly as flexible as the Wooster firm. Plus I could only find it locally in 2.5" sash (which I still have) but the body of bristles seemed so thin. It didn't cover as much ground as the regular Firm 2.5"....

I may order a couple of different Coronas after doing more research and check out the Ben moore brushes...


----------



## kdpaint

BM makes a non extra firm(regular firm?) and its really nice. Corona's are ok, but too soft for me.


----------



## JoseyWales

kdpaint said:


> Wooster Alpha. Or maybe the Ben Moore extra firm, I think its #6551. Both very nice, the ben being maybe more precise.


Agree on the Ben extra firm...It works much easier with their thicker paints like Aura and Ben...The cut is laser sharp...I had a major problem with cutting in Aura and Ben until it was suggested that I use an extra firm brush....That said with other paints an extra firm brush will not leave the cut very thick...{You get the accuracy and not the coverage}.


----------



## salmangeri

Corona Chinex works very well also............


----------



## Different Strokes

*Thanks Wisey!*

I had my new Corona Bronson is action today. Thanks to Wise for the tip. 
I enjoyed using it. Going to take a little getting used to a 3" but it holds a good bit of paint which made for less dips in ye old cut pot. Bristles layed the paint out nicely and I didn't find them to have too much flex. Should be perfect after a couple uses when the heel stiffens up just a touch. I would recommend it. :thumbsup:


----------



## salmangeri

For over 20 years I was very content to use my 2 1/2" sash nylon Wooster brush but then came the water born paints along with their new formulations.....suddenly the bristles would not respond like they used to and Wooster did not have anything else on the market at that time soooooo.........we were forced to try something else..........

I like the Corona 2 1\2" sash.......my guys like the Purdy 2 1/2"........the Purdy dealers will tell you both brushes are made out of the same materials which is true but if you compare them side by side the Corono packs more bristles into their brush......for me it responds better to loading paint and laying down a very fine line......interesting also are the keepers.......the Purdy keepers on the 2 1/2 sash have some type of film on the inside.....this film does not allow the brush ( yes we spin and comb) to dry out over night and in the morning the Purdy bristles are still damp.......we put a Corona keeper on the Purdy brush to check out what was going on and sure enough the brush dryed out by the next day.........I understand all this talk about which brush to use is just a matter of preference........ :thumbsup:


----------



## sagebrush123

I think for me, I would rather stay on the island...:jester:


----------



## sagebrush123

all Purdy's with a rat tail.


I am willing to try others so I can get out of my trap, and off the island!:notworthy:


----------



## bloodnut

*Proform*

Any more reviews on the new Proform picasso brushes? Waiting for more feedback before i take the plunge & buy some, because its a long way to send them back from 'the land of down under'.
Cheers Bloodnut:thumbup:


----------



## bloodnut

Wow! Its gone real silent here on Proform Picasso!


----------



## kdpaint

Check out Jack Pauhl's website, there is an article on it in the "what's new" section.


----------



## jack pauhl

kdpaint said:


> Check out Jack Pauhl's website, there is an article on it in the "what's new" section.


Thanks. I need to update the review. If anyone has any specific questions about the Picasso - just ask.


----------



## Tashler

I'm no great painter, but I got several Clearcuts because I liked them, but I bought the Picasso because of this thread after my paint store guy said i should try it.

The guy I paint with didn't like it. Said it was too springy, but i think I like it better than the Clearcuts.

Now i have several Clearcuts and two Picassos. I'm well stocked, but I think the Picassos will get grabbed first.

Tried to get the free brush on Paint Store.com, but it would only give me 1 cent off, not the whole brush.

Still like them.


----------



## jack pauhl

It's been a long time since I painted with softer brushes. The Picasso, like the Wooster Alpha and Silver Tip are firmer brushes than anything from Purdy and firmer than the Corona Cortez. 

Guys who use softer brushes like Cortez, Clearcut, XL-Glide, Pro-Extra will certainly have a learning curve compared to the Picasso. In fact, the Picasso and the XL-Glide are nothing alike.


----------



## Big Al

3" Corona Vegas.


----------



## paint head

:thumbup:i agree with the xl sprig


----------



## TJ Paint

I gotta admit, I'm a sucker for a brand new brush. I saw a brand new wooster hanging on the rack, calling my name like the Sirens did to Ulysses...

I told that brush, I might be back for you...


----------



## salmangeri

TJ.........when you go in the paint stores cover your eyes and ears......:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch




----------



## TJ Paint

daArch said:


>


Are you the coyote to my roadrunner right now?


----------



## Mike's QP

went to the lumber yard the other day noticed they are now carrying proform brushes, I ordered 3 picasso's I will pick up in the morning and try one out, I picked up the 3" oval block brush they had for $8 its a bit soft for me but the guys like them, I don't think I will buy a $20-$30+ brush ever again now.


----------



## straight_lines

They have tremendous value for the price.


----------



## Conley

3' Corona Cutlass.


----------



## jenni

sounds janky but i <3 <3 <3 wooster short cut. they're inexpensive and really easy to use and i'm always gettin compliments on my cuts. a girl loves flattery, as do most painters!


----------



## Ole34

I had a female painter before who wanted me to show her how to use a larger brush like the one i was usin so I did but she kept sayin how it was to big an it hurt her hands so I went an got another from the box, this time a smaller one, 2.5'' .....felt better in her hand but after a few minutes she messed it all up so I had to show her how to wash it .............:no:


----------



## Ole34

jenni said:


> sounds janky but i <3 <3 <3 wooster short cut. they're inexpensive and really easy to use and i'm always gettin compliments on my cuts. a girl loves flattery, as do most painters!


i had to look that 1 up ........ even im gettin old now 



*Janky*


April 26, 2006 Urban Word of the Day 
(adjective) inferior quality; held in low social regard; old and delapidated; refers almost exclusively to inanimate material objects, not to people


''We tried to pick up on these girls waiting for the bus, but I was driving my sister's janky 1989 geo metro so we just got clowned instead.''


----------



## Paint and Hammer

Ole34 said:


> I had a female painter before who wanted me to show her how to use a larger brush like the one i was usin so I did but she kept sayin how it was to big an it hurt her hands so I went an got another from the box, this time a smaller one, 2.5'' .....felt better in her hand but after a few minutes she messed it all up so I had to show her how to wash it .............:no:


You off the wagon again?


ps...I looked up "Janky" also.


----------



## Ole34

my brush story is a play on words an can be takin from a few angles .....for the record its about paint brushes though


----------



## Ole34

can you tell i got bored for a bit ? lol .................


----------



## Paint and Hammer

Ole34 said:


> my brush story is a play on words an can be takin from a few angles .....for the record its about paint brushes though


what other tabs are open on your computer....no wait...I don't really want to know.


----------



## jenni

Ole34 said:


> i had to look that 1 up ........ even im gettin old now
> 
> 
> 
> *Janky*
> 
> 
> April 26, 2006 Urban Word of the Day
> (adjective) inferior quality; held in low social regard; old and delapidated; refers almost exclusively to inanimate material objects, not to people
> 
> 
> ''We tried to pick up on these girls waiting for the bus, but I was driving my sister's janky 1989 geo metro so we just got clowned instead.''


haha come on! you didn't know what janky meant? you can't be that old


----------



## Workaholic

I am surprised any of you had to google janky


----------



## get_awesome

I actually was completely sold on my 3" Corona Excalibur, but I picked up a bamboo-handled thing called "EarthTones" because it said it was made from 100% recycled products, and it was pretty cheap. After using it for a few weeks, I went back and bought one in every size. It cleans out well, bristles stay nice and stiff all day long, never lose shape, and three months later it's still in great condition. I was completely surprised to find out it is actually made by the same company as Purdy, since I have never really liked Purdy's much at all.


----------



## salmangeri

Thanks for the info........I will check out those brushes.......


----------



## jennifertemple

ProWallGuy said:


> Here's the story:
> 
> Your stranded on a deserted island, and have to paint your way off it. You can only have one brush. Which brush would you choose, and why?
> 
> I'd take my Wooster 3" Badger. Why, because it's my favorite all-around brush. Not the best for fine oil work, but can still handle it.
> 
> Next?


My Purdy Ox-hair 3" sash brush. My favorite for minimum brush marks, exceptional longevity, ease of cleaning and good clean lines.


----------



## trendz

Zachery regal 3"


----------



## Scotiadawg

jenni said:


> sounds janky but i <3 <3 <3 wooster short cut. they're inexpensive and really easy to use and i'm always gettin compliments on my cuts. a girl loves flattery, as do most painters!


Vanity, thy name is painter


----------



## Scotiadawg

Ole34 said:


> I had a female painter before who wanted me to show her how to use a larger brush like the one i was usin so I did but she kept sayin how it was to big an it hurt her hands so I went an got another from the box, this time a smaller one, 2.5'' .....felt better in her hand but after a few minutes she messed it all up so I had to show her how to wash it .............:no:


And they always say it's not the size that matters Pfft!


----------



## Housepaintersottawa

3" corona vegas


----------



## SwinginBrush

Purdy Pro Glide 2.5 inch. Purdy Brushes for Purdy Results.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Who would've thought I could start such an epic thread. 

I rule.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

ProWallGuy said:


> Who would've thought I could start such an epic thread.
> 
> I rule.


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## playedout6

I think they are an awesome brush . I started using the 3 inch sash and have since been using the 2.5 a lot to cut in walls because it is lighter and it covers the 7foot stretch I cut at a time quite easily . They take a bit longer to clean because they hold so much paint . I have had some problems with quality control and that they lose some hairs when washing them which should not be happening this soon after only about 10 days of use...and it has been happening on more than one brush . I love the brushes...but hope that whatever glue? is used to hold the hair is upgraded to eliminate that problem . I also noticed that some of the brushes are thicker/denser , more hair ? through the middle than others...again a quality control problem . I also had a couple that were just not set properly on the handle which made them a bit cock eyed...again... quality control problem...perhaps some growing pains with the production facilities in China ? I assume that is where they are fabricrated ?

I also have noticed that we now have a Canadian version of the Oval angled brush from Richards . Has anybody tried it yet ??? Off the top of my head I think it is called Fat Boy . http://www.arichard.com/ui/s_public/en/products_print.aspx?id=5942 I can't seem to get a pic but just info . Despite the quality control problems I would still buy the Picasso brushes . If the Canadian version is as good by A. Richards , and priced the same then I would not have any problem with them either...but as of yet I have not tried them or actually had a look at one .


----------



## playedout6

I just found this Facebook page but it has little activity . Maybe they have a deal with A Richards or Proform . I dunno...but they are called that same name on the Richards page .

https://www.facebook.com/pages/FATBOY-Paint-Brush/121016831254100?sk=wall


----------



## mudbone

My favorite brush at the moment is the new chin-x brush produced by Wisepainter!Cleans easily with brush comb.Never needs keeper but one.


----------



## mudbone

E-Z coaters


----------



## WisePainter

mudbone said:


> My favorite brush at the moment is the new chin-x brush produced by Wisepainter!Cleans easily with brush comb.Never needs keeper but one.


Painting is encoded into my genetics, I have just enough blood in my paintstream to make me human.


----------



## mikethebrush

Im a uk decorator on holiday in canton ohio

anyone know where I can get coronas nearby


----------



## Workaholic

mikethebrush said:


> Im a uk decorator on holiday in canton ohio
> 
> anyone know where I can get coronas nearby


I am not from that area around here they sell them in PPG stores but I would imagine that if you grab the phone book and call a couple stores you can track them down. Or wait until tomorrow and call Corona at 

*Corona Brushes Inc.*
5065 Savarese Circle
Tampa, Florida
33634​ EMAIL  [email protected]
TOLL FREE (800) 458-3483 
PHONE (813) 885-2525
FAX (813) 882-9810 



and ask where you can find the products in the area. ​


----------



## wills fresh coat

mikethebrush said:


> Im a uk decorator on holiday in canton ohio
> 
> anyone know where I can get coronas nearby


You are in Wooster land


----------



## mikethebrush

wills fresh coat said:


> You are in Wooster land


thanks wills

I am wooster land just a few miles from the factory, probably explains why I cant find corona


----------



## mikethebrush

Workaholic said:


> I am not from that area around here they sell them in PPG stores but I would imagine that if you grab the phone book and call a couple stores you can track them down. Or wait until tomorrow and call Corona at
> 
> *Corona Brushes Inc.*
> 5065 Savarese Circle
> Tampa, Florida
> 33634​ EMAIL  [email protected]
> TOLL FREE (800) 458-3483
> PHONE (813) 885-2525
> FAX (813) 882-9810
> 
> 
> and ask where you can find the products in the area. ​



thanks there is a ppg store here somewhere:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic

mikethebrush said:


> thanks there is a ppg store here somewhere:thumbsup:


I would call them and verify they sell them before heading that way as I am in Alabama and so I can not speak for the stores in Ohio.


----------



## YuriyUA

For me Milwaukee I am satisfied,paint better what grako but quality of details below.


----------



## Wheelhousepaints

Any 2 inch brush for tight lines with a stiff bristle for custom interior work. Im like a boxer, My power is found in my speed, Decks, and siding Im using a 3 1/2 sloshing tool.


----------



## tjbelfield

:thumbsup:


mikethebrush said:


> Im a uk decorator on holiday in canton ohio
> 
> anyone know where I can get coronas nearby


----------



## mudbone

Wheelhousepaints said:


> Any 2 inch brush for tight lines with a stiff bristle for custom interior work. Im like a boxer, My power is found in my speed, Decks, and siding Im using a 3 1/2 sloshing tool.


 Its always a good practice to box your paints.:whistling2:


----------



## HQP2005

2 1/2 Purdy XL glide was the first brush I fell in love with and have been using XL's for 10 years.

I've bought a couple Woosters over the years (the ones they have a Lowe's), but didnt find they were any better than Purdy.

However, after reading this thread, I checked out a Wooster "Silver Tip".
Man it holds alot of paint. I dont think I really understood what "release" meant until I used this brush. I have a pretty long reach, and this is the first brush I have used that can carry a cut line the lenght of my arm and still have paint left in the brush.

Wooster Silver Tip :thumbsup:


----------



## wills fresh coat

HQP2005 said:


> 2 1/2 Purdy XL glide was the first brush I fell in love with and have been using XL's for 10 years.
> 
> I've bought a couple Woosters over the years (the ones they have a Lowe's), but didnt find they were any better than Purdy.
> 
> However, after reading this thread, I checked out a Wooster "Silver Tip".
> Man it holds alot of paint. I dont think I really understood what "release" meant until I used this brush. I have a pretty long reach, and this is the first brush I have used that can carry a cut line the lenght of my arm and still have paint left in the brush.
> 
> Wooster Silver Tip :thumbsup:


If you get a chance try the Wooster lindbeck line


----------



## Montana Painters

Purdy 2 1/2" is nice but I really buy a lot of 3" sash XL's.
If the cover is worn out, I buy buy a new brush, well I buy 4 at a time.
I never buy a brush with out of pocket money, the jobs pay for them.
We never work cheap and a new brush is so much nicer to use.


----------



## Paradigmzz

Chinex glide.


----------



## salmangeri

How come there's no fusing and fighting over which brush to use?.....mention the R word followed the the number 18" and the board bashing begins....
Oh and Happy Friday Y'all!


----------



## Paradigmzz

Pretty much because, some arguments are more fun to partake in. 

Don't go changing the subject in an almost civil long running thread! 


Ahem, i said I like the purdy Chinex glide as of late.


----------



## pucks101

My favorite for several years has been Purdy. I have a bucket w/ a bucket buddy loaded with all styles, shapes, sizes, at least one for evey part of every job. 

However, I recently bought a Wooster Alpha 2.5 angle sash... It's been getting a lot of use lately. Even when 2.5 angle wouldn't be my first choice.

Many of the Purdy's are just about due for retirement, or at leasr demotion to primers & stains. Seems very likely at this time that at least some of those demoted Purdys will be replaced by some more Alphas....


----------



## kdpaint

Aieeee! Ive been trying not to post anything in this thread because, well, its the never ending brush thread, but I finally picked up a 3" Picasso and holy [email protected], that thing is a beast! The 2.5 are a little delicate for me, but the 3 is a production monster. Crisp lines while holding a whole lot of paint. I am a believer. Bristles intact after a week as well...


----------



## PhillysFinest

ProWallGuy said:


> Here's the story:
> 
> Your stranded on a deserted island, and have to paint your way off it. You can only have one brush. Which brush would you choose, and why?
> 
> I'd take my Wooster 3" Badger. Why, because it's my favorite all-around brush. Not the best for fine oil work, but can still handle it.
> 
> Next?


I don't like wooster anything!!!


----------



## TJ Paint

PhillysFinest said:


> I don't like wooster anything!!!


That don't surprise me.


----------



## DocHalideigh

purdy pro-extra 3.0" ~ cha ching


----------



## CozzaPainting

Ditto!


----------



## CozzaPainting

Ditto DocHalideigh! Nothing cuts cleaner lines than a Pro-Extra in my experience. Honestly hated the 3" Alpha, and loved the 2.5" Picasso for woodwork especially.


----------



## Rbriggs82

I use bm extra firm 2 1/2inch angled (guy at the paint store says wooster makes them). I switched to Picasso for a while but they seem to wear out fast and they loose their tip so I switched back to bm.


----------



## TJ Paint

I hate the proform. Way too soft and flimsy.

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## Rbriggs82

Purdy was good before they sold out to sw. Now they are poop.


----------



## msp5950

wooster pro classic firm 3"


----------



## Nate'sGreatPaint

3.5" Purdy XL Dale


----------



## playedout6

The oval shaped latex angled/sash brushes both by ProForm/Picasso and the Canadian Fat Boy Optium line by Richards Tools have moved our industry forward a notch . They both have increased the speed and accuracy for cutting in IMO and I have been doing it for over 25+ years using both hands and both of these have worked well for me . I just had a dozen 2 1/2 Fat Boys shipped in the other day for around 12 bucks a pop per brush which was a great deal IMO . I also really like the Goose Neck extra long flex handle brush that Richards also has introduced for the market .:thumbsup: It is great to see new ideas and products that actually do help our biz and not just remove money from our wallet .


----------



## mudbone

Rbriggs82 said:


> Purdy was good before they sold out to sw. Now they are poop.


 So your saying purdy is dirty!


----------



## Workaholic

mudbone said:


> So your saying purdy is dirty!


pretty much, I still use the pro extra for exterior.


----------



## Paradigmzz

Anyone else try the angled Purdy Chinex Glide? That thing is a beast and precise. It's all in have been using for the last 6 months.


----------



## Pres&SonPainting

Anything Corona Chinex. Best brushes made. Silk line is my fav though.
http://www.coronabrushes.com/corona/index.cfm?event=showProduct&id=228&seriesId=6


----------



## Paradigmzz

Finally got around to getting a Picasso. Great edge for detail. No way can you cut a 7 foot line with it though. Maybe 4 if you are lucky. The purdy Chinex Glide holds more. Less clean of an edge but for jamming along, the glide is great. For superclean lines, the Picasso is great.


----------



## kdpaint

Try the Picasso 3". It seems to hold 2x more than a 2.5.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Paradigmzz said:


> Finally got around to getting a Picasso. Great edge for detail. No way can you cut a 7 foot line with it though. Maybe 4 if you are lucky.


Sure you can. Set up your video cam at a bad angle, and employ a little smoke and some mirrors, and Ta DAA!


----------



## TJ Paint

ProWallGuy said:


> Sure you can. Set up your video cam at a bad angle, and employ a little smoke and some mirrors, and Ta DAA!


And thin the paint out with 20oz of water and have it be second coat on smooth wall, and also employ the wam bam techniques mentioned above.


----------



## oldpaintdoc

I thought it was all about "load balancing". :whistling2:


----------



## playedout6

We stopped using the Picasso brushes because we had too many bad brushes . The quality control was sorely lacking IMO . We shifted to a brush FatBoy made by a Canadian company A Richards Tool Co and they are as good as the Picasso and now that I have used them for a bit...probably better IMO . Never loses hair and performs great and cost us less to buy...hard to not use them !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kdpaint

Ive heard those Fat Boys are good. I have not seen them near me in the US. I have gone through a bunch of Picasso's and have not had/seen 1 bad one yet.


----------



## Gwarel

I like the Wooster Sable and the Lindbeck. I get the same brushes from with the Glidden label for a few bucks less.


----------



## johnny949

Some of my back up/brushes I don't use everyday. Corona brush is far superior to any brush I have used.


----------



## RH

^ ow!!!


----------



## chrisn

researchhound said:


> ^ ow!!!


 

:laughing::laughing:

just think, in a month or so, maybe that wont hurt so much


----------



## VEKO

what about ICI brushes sold at Dulux paints?
And what about that Purdy that is a mix of nylon/polyester/chinex? Is it good for latex paint cutting?


----------



## george p

researchhound said:


> ^ ow!!!


 did we miss something ?


----------



## RH

george p said:


> did we miss something ?


He edited his original post. I've forgotten what it even was.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

I got this in the mail today from Wooster to try it out. Have any of you used this brush? What do you like about? Is it better than Alphas or Silver Tip?


----------



## Brian C

VEKO said:


> what about ICI brushes sold at Dulux paints?
> And what about that Purdy that is a mix of nylon/polyester/chinex? Is it good for latex paint cutting?


The Dulux branded brushes are too expensive for the average quality that they are.They loose their shape after a days usage. Purdy are my favourite but too pricey.


----------



## ROOMINADAY

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I got this in the mail today from Wooster to try it out. Have any of you used this brush? What do you like about? Is it better than Alphas or Silver Tip?


Did you send in for it?

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


----------



## TJ Paint

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I got this in the mail today from Wooster to try it out. Have any of you used this brush? What do you like about? Is it better than Alphas or Silver Tip?


nice, back label.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

TJ Paint said:


> nice, back label.


Hey man. Have you used it ?


----------



## TJ Paint

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Hey man. Have you used it ?


nope. first time I've seen it. 

Looks nice tho.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

ROOMINADAY said:


> Did you send in for it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


G'day Jeff. I got it after completing a survey that was sent to me by mail. I'm on the Wooster Painter's Program.


----------



## ROOMINADAY

I filled one out a while ago maybe mine is on the way... I can't get the chinex here.

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


----------



## Toolnut

Was in the Depot the other day they are changing all brushes and covers from Purdy to Wooster.


----------



## Custom Brush Co.

Toolnut said:


> Was in the Depot the other day they are changing all brushes and covers from Purdy to Wooster.


The truth finally comes out. Purdy isn't much of a pro brush anymore. I've been preaching this 5years!


----------



## Custom Brush Co.

VEKO said:


> what about ICI brushes sold at Dulux paints?
> And what about that Purdy that is a mix of nylon/polyester/chinex? Is it good for latex paint cutting?


Those are Wooster with their name. I'm nearly 100% positive'


----------



## Rbriggs82

Custom Brush Co. said:


> Those are Wooster with their name. I'm nearly 100% positive'


I think your right. Same goes for Ben Moore brushes.


----------



## cdaniels

Purdy xl sprig...I have used Woosters and others but have never found a better all around brush than the Purdy. Need to pick up a couple.


----------



## caulktheline

cdaniels said:


> Purdy xl sprig...I have used Woosters and others but have never found a better all around brush than the Purdy. Need to pick up a couple.


May wanna pick up six if you're gonna be buying chip brushes.


----------



## lmvp17

Richard's Fat Boy Ellipse. The best paint brush. Go Canada.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Rbriggs82 said:


> I think your right. Same goes for Ben Moore brushes.


Yes, the Ben Moore labeled brushes are Wooster made.


----------



## DeanV

But, for at least one of the BM brushes, the filaments are unique to BM and Wooster cannot use them in their line.


----------



## ROOMINADAY

DeanV said:


> But, for at least one of the BM brushes, the filaments are unique to BM and Wooster cannot use them in their line.


I can't get BM brushes anymore. They are discontinued in Canada.

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


----------



## playedout6

ROOMINADAY said:


> I can't get BM brushes anymore. They are discontinued in Canada.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


Try the Fat Boys from Richards...AWESOME !!!


----------



## ROOMINADAY

playedout6 said:


> Try the Fat Boys from Richards...AWESOME !!!


I did not like it the 1st time. I found my lines were too fat. I used in some BIN and tossed it...... I told my dealer I will try it one more time.

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


----------



## playedout6

I don't think BIN is really a good product to test it on...but that is just my opinion . Try it on some latex !


----------



## ROOMINADAY

playedout6 said:


> I don't think BIN is really a good product to test it on...but that is just my opinion . Try it on some latex !


Ha Ha. The BIN was it's final stroke! I used it on Regal to start.

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


----------



## playedout6

ROOMINADAY said:


> Ha Ha. The BIN was it's final stroke! I used it on Regal to start.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


 LOL...maybe you were trying to do 9 feet a minute ! Have you had any luck with any of the oval brushes ??? My brother hates them...I just tell him that he has to get used to them or he will be buying his own brushes from now on . However I had to adjust to the change from what I was used to using before from Pintar & Nour .


----------



## MikeCalifornia

Custom Brush Co. said:


> The truth finally comes out. Purdy isn't much of a pro brush anymore. I've been preaching this 5years!


I don't agree with this statement. HD is pushing out anything owned by SW. Does not mean Wooster is a superior product by any means. I like both.


----------



## Custom Brush Co.

Humble Abode said:


> I just bought one of these by accident. Corona Excalibur 3" Chinex brush. I thought it was for oil at first... They are sweet!


One of My favorite Interior trim brush!


----------



## Xmark

Custom Brush Co. said:


> My favorite Interior trim brush!


 i just tried the corona chinex 2.5" for the first time. pretty good brush.:thumbsup:


----------



## goodkarmapainting

Not too much talk of elder & Jenkins gen-y blended and gen-x China. ??? Are these just not available widely? Hands down my favorite! Own several full lines of gen-y's, and one full line of gen-x. Not the cheapest brushes out there but totally worth it my book.


----------



## Custom Brush Co.

My favorite corona for trim & today's water borne enamel. The Ryan...


----------



## TJ Paint

goodkarmapainting said:


> Not too much talk of elder & Jenkins


wow! didn't even know that company was still around.

Used E&J back in the day when I started.

Woosters were more available and better than the E&J available at the time.


----------



## mudbone

TJ Paint said:


> wow! didn't even know that company was still around.
> 
> Used E&J back in the day when I started.
> 
> Woosters were more available and better than the E&J available at the time.


 An EJ for TJ.:whistling2:


----------



## Bradleythepainter

EDIT: this pict has been voted off the island. A little more subtlety would be appreciated


----------



## Painto

The General Paint Pro Sash brush is the same brush as the Nour Traditional. I like them both.


----------



## andy1015

I like the new wooster....chinex....they clean up in half the time of the other brushes i have used...and they are nice and stiff...


----------



## Jmayspaint

andy1015 said:


> I like the new wooster....chinex....they clean up in half the time of the other brushes i have used...and they are nice and stiff...


 I like them a lot too. After using one for a while though, it doesn't seem to clean out as well as a corona. . Must be my imagination because they are supposedly the same DuPont chinex bristles.


----------



## andy1015

I'm gonna try out the corona...i have a tool buying problem...ha...can never have enough


----------



## kdpaint

Just used a Wooster Chinex with Advance Hi Gloss for exterior entrances, and it moved that paint like a dream. It laid it out so smooth, I was very impressed. 
Wrapped the brush overnight after 8 hours painting in 80 degrees, painted the next day for 3 hours, and it washed out in record time! Barely needed a thinner rinse!


----------



## TJ Paint

You can use advance on ext?


----------



## kdpaint

Yes. Hi gloss is rated for interior and exterior use. It's niiiice. Except of course for that 12-16 hour recoat BS.


----------



## Mellisa.Lopeze

*Re : My brush is better than yours...*

yes, we found them now, its just black nylon they had some of those years ago before they had the red 100 percentage nylon brush ......


---------------------------------------
house painting services | painting service


----------



## mattpaints82

I used purdy clearcut for a long time. After coming across this forum and doing some pricing online I went with a corona cortez, there really was a noticeable difference in quality and ease of cleaning. I'm officially converted! :thumbup:


----------



## salmangeri

Had to go to a chinex because of the new paint formulations many years ago...started with E&J now using Corona..:thumbsup:


----------



## Paint Pro CA

One brush eh? Hmm…..I would say a 3" Purdy XL Glide. Versatile, cleans well, comfy to hold and they can last for years.


----------



## SaskPainter

i used to general paint nylon/polyester until i tried a zachary brush. they have a website and i think they are about 25/brush. just google them. also working with a traditions i believe they are called and 3" of course. has a real nice fine tip for fine 90 degree cuts. all window sash brushes.


----------



## Zman828

The best and fastest brush on the market is the 3" purdy pro-extra swan-flat. Its the only purdy brush that says holds more paint for increased production on the cover. The angled sash version of this brush is only half the thickness..



house painters Jacksonville FL


----------



## chrisn

Zman828 said:


> The best and fastest brush on the market is the 3" purdy pro-extra swan-flat. Its the only purdy brush that says holds more paint for increased production on the cover. The angled sash version of this brush is only half the thickness..
> 
> 
> 
> house painters Jacksonville FL


 
ahhhhhhhhhhhhh, there are 370 odd other posts that might argue with you:laughing:

and I am sure you believe EVERYTHING you read????


----------



## journeymanPainter

Zman828 said:


> The best and fastest brush on the market is the 3" purdy pro-extra swan-flat. Its the only purdy brush that says holds more paint for increased production on the cover. The angled sash version of this brush is only half the thickness..
> 
> 
> 
> house painters Jacksonville FL


I don't know, 3 inch Zachary holds a crap load of paint. Take me 45 mins to clean my 2.5 inch slim


----------



## SaskPainter

Oh Ya a 3 inch Zachary does take take forever to clean. you give that brush 3 or 4 hard dips and you could cut in half a room lol


----------



## fortunerestoration

Purdy brushes and I go hand in hand, it feels as if I can do nothing without them and they are lifeless without me. These will be my pick any day, since Purdy brushes hold their shape even when painting on rocks.


----------



## SemiproJohn

fortunerestoration said:


> Purdy brushes and I go hand in hand, it feels as if I can do nothing without them and they are lifeless without me. These will be my pick any day, since Purdy brushes hold their shape even when painting on rocks.


In my opinion, there is no "best" brush. I would think that a pro painter could use a Purdy, Wooster, Corona...whatever, and get along just fine, as long as said brush is kept in proper working condition. Some brands do clean up easier than others. I switched from Purdy to Corona last year, but wouldn't hesitate to use a Purdy if I had to.


----------



## chrisn

SemiproJohn said:


> In my opinion, there is no "best" brush. I would think that a pro painter could use a Purdy, Wooster, Corona...whatever, and get along just fine, as long as said brush is kept in proper working condition. Some brands do clean up easier than others. I switched from Purdy to Corona last year, but wouldn't hesitate to use a Purdy if I had to.[/QUOTE]
> 
> exactly:whistling2:


----------



## asthma76

2 1/2" Corona Maui. The only brush I use.


----------



## B-n-L Enterprises

Jannie said:


> Hi, I'm new here, have been painting mostly interiors for about 7 years and my favorite brush is the Purdy 2 1/2" XL - Blue Jay BT but have been reading this forum for a couple of months and just ordered some 2 1/2" Corona Shelby Champagne Nylon brushes.
> Jannie


You will fall in love with that brush, trust me. Don't hesitate to try the entire Corona line either. Or line that your work might take you.


----------



## B-n-L Enterprises

Don't worry about repairing your brush covers. 

If use the covers the brush came with. if and or when that goes bad or I lose it, I take a piece of screen. Cut it about 11X9 or so, wrap the screen around the brush, then about between 1/4 to half way to the middle of the screen I cut a hole for the handle to slip through. 
Wrap the brush again in the screen, pull it out the bottom. Then re-insert in the middle of the fold, only this time with the handle through the hole. 
Than take the top flap and fold it down over the brush and secure with a rubber band. 
This will allow the brush to keep its shape and allow it to dry in the process.


----------



## Painter-Aaron

B-n-L Enterprises said:


> Don't worry about repairing your brush covers.
> 
> 
> 
> If use the covers the brush came with. if and or when that goes bad or I lose it, I take a piece of screen. Cut it about 11X9 or so, wrap the screen around the brush, then about between 1/4 to half way to the middle of the screen I cut a hole for the handle to slip through.
> 
> Wrap the brush again in the screen, pull it out the bottom. Then re-insert in the middle of the fold, only this time with the handle through the hole.
> 
> Than take the top flap and fold it down over the brush and secure with a rubber band.
> 
> This will allow the brush to keep its shape and allow it to dry in the process.



Nice trick! 

I personally don't like my brushes to get completely dry, I like them always just a bit moist. I find after it dries completely they start to flare.


----------



## B-n-L Enterprises

Painter-Aaron said:


> Nice trick!
> 
> I personally don't like my brushes to get completely dry, I like them always just a bit moist. I find after it dries completely they start to flare.


I do know what you mean. I honestly don't let my main brushes dry that often because I use them often. My "other" brushes do at times, like exterior brushes that I can not use in winter as per my climate. 
But the screening helps them keep shape as they are wrapped tight, tighter than the paper covers that came with eh brush. Similar to hair, brushes will somewhat keep good shape after combed wet and left. 
I do use a Wooster brush comb too after cleaning.

But if its a bush not used often and it does dry and say it flairs, you can re moisten prior to use to re-form.


----------



## Sovereign Painter

B-n-L Enterprises said:


> Don't worry about repairing your brush covers.
> 
> If use the covers the brush came with. if and or when that goes bad or I lose it, I take a piece of screen. Cut it about 11X9 or so, wrap the screen around the brush, then about between 1/4 to half way to the middle of the screen I cut a hole for the handle to slip through.
> Wrap the brush again in the screen, pull it out the bottom. Then re-insert in the middle of the fold, only this time with the handle through the hole.
> Than take the top flap and fold it down over the brush and secure with a rubber band.
> This will allow the brush to keep its shape and allow it to dry in the process.



I do the same thing when my paper sleeve is gone. My neighbor whom I worked for and is now a retired painter taught me that trick. 
Works pretty well in keeping the brushes form. But you have to tie your band at the bottom of the ferrule.
BTW, nice Excalibur in that shot. Do you too have brushes strung around the house? ;-)


----------



## B-n-L Enterprises

Sovereign Painter said:


> I do the same thing when my paper sleeve is gone. My neighbor whom I worked for and is now a retired painter taught me that trick.
> Works pretty well in keeping the brushes form. But you have to tie your band at the bottom of the ferrule.
> BTW, nice Excalibur in that shot. Do you too have brushes strung around the house? ;-)


Lol, my wife says I do. She makes a comment when my pants are lying on the floor and my dusting brush falls out my pants. 
I usually don't have brushes around the house, that Excalibur is my new spare brush and I am sealing the handle on her before she goes into service when my current Excalibur is ready to retire.


----------



## ridesarize

B-n-L Enterprises said:


> You will fall in love with that brush, trust me. Don't hesitate to try the entire Corona line either. Or line that your work might take you.


You know you're replying to someone from 7 years in the past, right?


----------



## B-n-L Enterprises

ridesarize said:


> You know you're replying to someone from 7 years in the past, right?


I noticed that now after you mentioned. 
Had not prior. I just went to the main discussion page and this thread was under tools & eqpt right on top. I thought it was a new thread. Someone else bumped it to bring it back alive must have been.


----------



## ridesarize

B-n-L Enterprises said:


> I noticed that now after you mentioned.
> Had not prior. I just went to the main discussion page and this thread was under tools & eqpt right on top. I thought it was a new thread. Someone else bumped it to bring it back alive must have been.


Some one bumped it, You!. That's cool though, it's totally a fundamental and important topic to painters, plus you gave some good tips! carry on.


----------



## capn26

Yep. Just tried the screen trick. Very nice. I love my 3" FTP Wooster. Corona Kingston's pretty sweet too.


----------



## B-n-L Enterprises

ridesarize said:


> Some one bumped it, You!. That's cool though, it's totally a fundamental and important topic to painters, plus you gave some good tips! carry on.


Actually, someone else bumped it and brought it to the top of the pile. 
I bumped it yesterday, yes, but asthma76 bumped it on the 17th of this month and chrisn, SemiproJohn, fortunerestoration bumped it on the 7th of this month which is likely also what brought it to the top of the pile of the main screen making people think it is a newer discussion. 

But its all good though, hope more people get to be helped from what I have learned over the years. Thank you for the acknowledgement.


----------



## B-n-L Enterprises

capn26 said:


> Yep. Just tried the screen trick. Very nice. I love my 3" FTP Wooster. Corona Kingston's pretty sweet too.


I am glad you can take from what I shared and put it to good use. :thumbup:
The FTP Wooster is a fine brush. Have not tried the Kingston yet, just the Excalibur and the Cortez. 
But will try some Corona exteriors this spring after filtering out my Wooster exteriors.


----------



## Painter-Aaron

B-n-L Enterprises said:


> Actually, someone else bumped it and brought it to the top of the pile.
> 
> I bumped it yesterday, yes, but asthma76 bumped it on the 17th of this month and chrisn, SemiproJohn, fortunerestoration bumped it on the 7th of this month which is likely also what brought it to the top of the pile of the main screen making people think it is a newer discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> But its all good though, hope more people get to be helped from what I have learned over the years. Thank you for the acknowledgement.



I wouldn't worry too much about it. This thread will still be relevant another 7 years from now

But it will be about futuristic brushes that are available by then


----------



## capn26

Yeah by then my FTP will be FYP.


----------



## B-n-L Enterprises

Painter-Aaron said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about it. This thread will still be relevant another 7 years from now
> 
> But it will be about futuristic brushes that are available by then


I was not really worrying about it. 
I knew I was not the first in the past few days to bump an old thread. 

I am just wondering if I should make a new post to help others with my idea for a replacement brush sleeve since this thread is so old. Or hope the relevant see that post.


----------



## B-n-L Enterprises

capn26 said:


> Yeah by then my FTP will be FYP.


FYP (fix your post)


----------



## capn26

I was thinking for yesterday's paint, but most of posts do need serious work. They all sound great in my head.......


----------



## playedout6

*Ordered Some New Brushes....*

I ordered about 160 paint brushes yesterday from 2 different box hardware/building supply stores . They were non stocked items for both of them . They all are supplied by A Richard Tool Company here in Canada . I have used them in the past and they are awesome brushes .

I ordered some 2.5 inch oval angled wooden handle Optium Ellipse LS Series # 80763 and some Pro Master # 80812 2 inch angle/sash ones . I always said nope to the 2's until I started using these and now I love them . They hold a Sh** load of paint . I got great pricing from one place and not so great from the other . One was a national chain and the other is more regional . They should last us for a couple of years .....I was tired of always running out and paying 15 bucks for a decent brush . I figure I am up a 1000.00 bucks in savings . 

Here is a link to a pic of them....the #80812 2 inch angle sash model[I found the 2.5's version of that model would not hold up] http://lnk.splashurl.com/KMx . 

Here are the 2.5 ones with the long wooden handles ....#80763 model 2.5 inches oval angle sash http://lnk.splashurl.com/KNf . I paid about 5-7 each for the 2's and 8-11 for the larger ones . I should have cancelled my order on the higher priced ones...however...I am not like that.....a deal is a deal and I gave him the go ahead to order them...and then my other supplier got back to me 24 hours later with the low prices...so I ordered another batch...and then I let the more expensive guy know how bad he was beat in the pricing hoping I can get it back somewhere else .:yes:


----------



## futtyos

*Rembrandt angular brushes by Arroworthy*

I have just read through this whole thread and do not recall seeing anyone comment on Rembrandt oval angular sash brushes by Arroworthy. I recently read about Arroworthy microfiber roller covers here on PT and hunted down a local dealer who carries most types of this roller in 9" and mini. This store had a bunch more neat stuff that I have not seen too many other places that I put on the counter to buy. The guy behind the counter showed me the 2" angular oval sash brush and told me that a number of painters had commented on how good they were for cutting in, so I bought one. I had a Picasso 3" that I did not care all that much for, but the Rembrandt seems pretty good to me. It seems to perform more like how JP described the Picasso performing. I will probably pick up a 2 1/2" and 3" to see how they work. Just curious if anyone here has tried them. The Arroworthy site ( www.*arroworthy*.com/*arroworthy*.htm ) seems down right now, but here is another link to the brushes I am talking about:
http://www.uspaintsupply.com/paint/brushes/rembrandt-oval-angular-sash-brush-2/

futtyos


----------



## futtyos

On 09-10-2009 Dready Man wrote:
______________________________________________________ 
This forum is great you all rock!


p.s. I recently stumbled onto something new that Purdy is making. It is called a Titian. (I think they spelled it that way because of Titan Sprayer and maybe some legel s#$t) IT IS HUUUUUUUUMongus. Longer bristles than a swan, one inch thick HUGE. It's got a beavertail handle with a pointed end. I haven't quite been able to hold it like a pencil yet, the handle is big. I have have become quite good with my popsicle grip! 

Well, umm - thx[/QUOTE]

I would think that the "Titian" spelling is in reference to the renaissance painter Titian: http://www.titian-tizianovecellio.org/
Not a bad name for a paint brush IMO.

futtyos


----------



## Zman828

Yes I saw this brush in a Sherwin Williams store, does it have black bristles? The thing was huge! I like it but I didn't get it


----------



## HelpfulPainter

JNLP said:


> Wooster Ultra/Pro Firm Lindbeck :thumbup:
> I don't mind a Purdy, just find they don't last me nearly as long.
> Nothing beats the professionals who show up for the first day with their throw aways though. Can always tell a good painter by the brush he uses, and how he holds it.
> 
> P.S. I made my signature before noticing this thread. :laughing:


I use the same brushes aswell...


----------



## PremierPaintingMa

I use Corona Edge 2.5 for cutting and really like it.


----------



## Seth The Painter

Corona vegas. Most versatile brush on the planet. Cleans up like a dream. Also awsome in oil.


----------



## Jab1

I used to be a purdy guy but they just aren't the same quality any more.so I swapped to wooster alpha.love them brushes.


----------



## coatingninja

Purdy Pro Extra is a great all around brush that cleans easily and has a long lifetime.


----------



## SemiproJohn

I was given this brush today. It may not be better than your brush, but I bet it's probably older. I'm going to use it as a duster. I was also allowed to take one of four of these old Borden's milk crates. I love antiques!


----------



## I paint paint

^Great finds--and for free!

What was the brush's originally intended use? Painting?


----------



## PACman

I paint paint said:


> ^Great finds--and for free!
> 
> What was the brush's originally intended use? Painting?


Hard to say. If I remember correctly these type of larger round brushes were commonly used for whitewashing picket fences and narrow pieces. At one time brushes were actually much more specialized in their design then they are now, believe it or not. I saw an antique E&J catalog online a few months ago and there had to be at least 40 different "paint brush" designs in it.

And believe it or not, the most common brush design used today, the angled sash, is a relatively new design. When i worked with a paint crew in the late 70's they weren't in common use yet. But today they are probably 80% of all the brushes I sell.


----------



## playedout6

I paint paint said:


> ^Great finds--and for free!
> 
> What was the brush's originally intended use? Painting?


Andre The Giant's shaving brush .


----------



## The Montana Painter

*In a galexy far away*

Back in the day , I learned to paint everything with a flat brush because the Boss only bought flat because there was more brush for the money . We learned to cut in etc. with those brushes!! Once i got out on my own i got some sash brushes.


----------



## Holland

+1 for Chinex bristles. (I think Dupont makes them) 

We have started to switch to Chinex, for interior and exterior (for anything water based). Several Brush Makers have a Chinex Line: Purdy, Corona, Wooster, etc...

*The stiffer the bristle the straighter the line, the softer bristles the smoother finish. 

Chinex is a stiff bristle (eg., Clear-cut Elite is stiffer, XL Elite is slightly softer). It holds it's shape well. It is great for cutting a line along the ceiling, and is ideal for exterior painting because it cleans up so easily. 

We can paint all day outside, and when we go to clean the brushes at the end of the day, the paint just slides off the bristles. Other bristles (poly, nylon, nylon/poly) all gradually collect paint near the ferrules, and this "build up" eventually causes the bristles to fan out, no longer able to keep its shape. 

I have Chinex bristles that are several years old with little to no paint on the bristles at all, and still hold their shape and able to cut in a precise line.


----------



## jennifertemple

Brushes, AGAIN! I'd have thought we'd done the topic to death already. That said, my choice is a Nour Heritage or Nour Tradition sash 2.5"


----------



## Woodco

jennifertemple said:


> Brushes, AGAIN! I'd have thought we'd done the topic to death already. That said, my choice is a Nour Heritage or Nour Tradition sash 2.5"


This is a stickied topic.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

I think my brushes are the best as I get to just throw them away after each use. I'm not spending $75+ on Epoxy thinner to clean a $3 brush. I just add this to my estimates.


----------



## jennifertemple

Epoxy Pro said:


> I think my brushes are the best as I get to just throw them away after each use. I'm not spending $75+ on Epoxy thinner to clean a $3 brush. I just add this to my estimates.



Don't they shed into the work? I hate pulling hairs out of the work, I will never use a $3 brush. Been there, done that, won't do it again.


----------



## Brushman4

Eh, this brush makes you as tall as a giant and as small as a midget! https://www.amazon.com/Wooster-Brush-J4621-3-Production-Paintbrush/dp/B0019EWITW


----------



## Epoxy Pro

jennifertemple said:


> Don't they shed into the work? I hate pulling hairs out of the work, I will never use a $3 brush. Been there, done that, won't do it again.


I use mostly chip brushes they don't shed as much as some Purdy's I've had in the past.


----------



## WestKyPainter

Purdy Moose is really good!


----------



## WestKyPainter

https://www.purdy.com/products/brushes/nylox/nylox-moose


----------



## Fman

WestKyPainter said:


> https://www.purdy.com/products/brushes/nylox/nylox-moose


I haven't seen a Moose in years! Well, except for the ones in my basement that I still use. Are they anywhere near as good as they were before SW took over and cut quality to increase profits?


----------



## jennifertemple

I seem to be the only one fond of 2" brushes. ( unless I'm doing stain or fences.) My current favorite is Pintar's Chinex legend And I always use an angled sash brush, I hate the straight cut brushes.


----------



## Lightningboy65

jennifertemple said:


> I seem to be the only one fond of 2" brushes. ( unless I'm doing stain or fences.) My current favorite is Pintar's Chinex legend And I always use an angled sash brush, I hate the straight cut brushes.


The only thing I ever use 2" angled bushes for is sashes. The 3" straight brush was my bread n' butter. It all in what you cut your teeth with.:smile:


----------



## Fman

jennifertemple said:


> I seem to be the only one fond of 2" brushes. ( unless I'm doing stain or fences.) My current favorite is Pintar's Chinex legend And I always use an angled sash brush, I hate the straight cut brushes.


I loved 2"Oxythin brushes when they were available and when I ran several million miles of steel jambs in office leases. I prefer a straight cut brush because of all that. I recall using one of the 2" Oxy's on a house when I was working for a house painter on the exterior of a house and he was seriously aghast that I was using that instead of- I guess- a 3" latex brush. Aside from it being the best brush I had for oil, it was the only brush I had for oil. I wasn't trying to beat the guy on time/money. I told him if that was my intent, I woulda used an artist brush. The thing is, if you're comfortable with something and can make it work, why not?


----------



## jennifertemple

@Fman , I think the brushes we used as apprentices tend to be our favorites. We develop a feel for them, know what to expect and none of us like surprises on a job. We all prefer things to work as they always have so we don't need to think about it. At the end of the day, we just want to get the job done!


----------



## Betheweb

I am liking this Corona. Couldn't ask for more. It looks like I took the hardware off.








Sent from my SM-J337P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4

Fman said:


> I haven't seen a Moose in years! Well, except for the ones in my basement that I still use. Are they anywhere near as good as they were before SW took over and cut quality to increase profits?


So, you never watch reruns of Northern Exposure?


----------



## Brushman4

jennifertemple said:


> @Fman , I think the brushes we used as apprentices tend to be our favorites. We develop a feel for them, know what to expect and none of us like surprises on a job. We all prefer things to work as they always have so we don't need to think about it. At the end of the day, we just want to get the job done!


So you're saying you can't teach a new dog, old tricks?:surprise:


----------



## jennifertemple

Brushman4 said:


> So you're saying you can't teach a new dog, old tricks?:surprise:


Not at all! Brushes just tend to be something we get used to the feel of and tend to stick with comfort brushes, that does not mean we don't find new ones that serve better in specific situations.


----------



## PPD

jennifertemple said:


> I seem to be the only one fond of 2" brushes. ( unless I'm doing stain or fences.) My current favorite is Pintar's Chinex legend And I always use an angled sash brush, I hate the straight cut brushes.




I’m a 2” oval angled sash brush ALL THE WAY! 

2.5 always feels too big & uncomfortable all day & 1-1.5” is just too dang small. 

I constantly have a stash of new 2” just in case I ever need one cuz god forbid I pass on a sale of my favorites when they happen


----------



## PPD

Epoxy Pro said:


> I use mostly chip brushes they don't shed as much as some Purdy's I've had in the past.



New chip brushes or old worn down ones that you’ve cleaned & kept?! 

I love my old ones...they’re all taped up for soft grip n well loved but starting a new one always gives me fits, even after I brush n pull hairs for 15 minutes before painting.


----------



## PPD

SemiproJohn said:


> I was given this brush today. It may not be better than your brush, but I bet it's probably older. I'm going to use it as a duster. I was also allowed to take one of four of these old Borden's milk crates. I love antiques!



Ohhh so cool!! The new versions of those brushes are sold today by FPOE & some other retailers that still make OBE. They say its an amazing tool for painting spindles, railings, etc...

But in my part of the job we use um for glazes, pouncing, softening & blending. I have um in many different sizes & they’re my babies. Pierre Finklestein makes the best versions I’ve found so far. 

He’s got a good video that explains how to tie them so they maintain their shape and keep paint or oil glaze from getting too deep into the brush when pouncing.


----------



## CLSPAINTPLASTER

futtyos said:


> *Rembrandt angular brushes by Arroworthy*
> 
> I have just read through this whole thread and do not recall seeing anyone comment on Rembrandt oval angular sash brushes by Arroworthy. I recently read about Arroworthy microfiber roller covers here on PT and hunted down a local dealer who carries most types of this roller in 9" and mini. This store had a bunch more neat stuff that I have not seen too many other places that I put on the counter to buy. The guy behind the counter showed me the 2" angular oval sash brush and told me that a number of painters had commented on how good they were for cutting in, so I bought one. I had a Picasso 3" that I did not care all that much for, but the Rembrandt seems pretty good to me. It seems to perform more like how JP described the Picasso performing. I will probably pick up a 2 1/2" and 3" to see how they work. Just curious if anyone here has tried them. The Arroworthy site ( www.*arroworthy*.com/*arroworthy*.htm ) seems down right now, but here is another link to the brushes I am talking about:
> Rembrandt 6420-2 Oval Angular Sash Brush 2"
> 
> futtyos


Great brush. Holds lots of paint and cuts a sharp line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenturtle

ProWallGuy said:


> Here's the story:
> 
> Your stranded on a deserted island, and have to paint your way off it. You can only have one brush. Which brush would you choose, and why?
> 
> I'd take my Wooster 3" Badger. Why, because it's my favorite all-around brush. Not the best for fine oil work, but can still handle it.
> 
> Next?





PPD said:


> Ohhh so cool!! The new versions of those brushes are sold today by FPOE & some other retailers that still make OBE. They say its an amazing tool for painting spindles, railings, etc...
> 
> But in my part of the job we use um for glazes, pouncing, softening & blending. I have um in many different sizes & they’re my babies. Pierre Finklestein makes the best versions I’ve found so far.
> 
> He’s got a good video that explains how to tie them so they maintain their shape and keep paint or oil glaze from getting too deep into the brush when pouncing.


latex - Picasso 2 inch trim /2.5 for walls


----------



## Vylum

just bought the wooster golden glow, not a fan of the way the toe is angled off but we will see how she works


----------



## Vylum

finally used a corona, nice brush, held more paint than the wooster ultra firm but didnt hit corners as accurately as the wooster which is quite important to me. cleaned up really easy also


----------



## Holland

Vylum said:


> finally used a corona, nice brush, held more paint than the wooster ultra firm but didnt hit corners as accurately as the wooster which is quite important to me. cleaned up really easy also


what are the bristle filaments made from?
better for interior or exterior?


----------



## Vylum

dupont chinex. i was painting window muntins so the fine tip of the ultra firm wooster was missed but still did a good job for how much paint it held and the bluntness of the sash angle. havent used the excaliber inside on drywall but im thinking thats were it might be a bit better suited


----------



## ridesarize

Which Corona?


----------



## Vylum

excaliber


----------



## Rbriggs82

The Vegas and Cortez are also great Corona brushes worth giving a try.


----------



## Holland

Vylum said:


> dupont chinex. i was painting window muntins so the fine tip of the ultra firm wooster was missed but still did a good job for how much paint it held and the bluntness of the sash angle. havent used the excaliber inside on drywall but im thinking thats were it might be a bit better suited


I'm a huge fan of Chinex. 
I'm fond of saying that it fits my lifestyle (which is lax towards cleaning brushes). The performance of Chinex remains excellent despite my personal neglect.


----------



## Knobbe

You guys might chuckle but I love my Purdy 2" Cub's followed by Corona Excailbur


----------



## RH

Knobbe said:


> You guys might chuckle but I love my Purdy 2" Cub's followed by Corona Excailbur


Nothing wrong with that. My favorite brush for cutting in interior work was (is) the Purdy Pro-Extra Glide, #716341015930, a relatively stiff brush. One of the few brushes able to hold up reasonably well to all the texture we have out here. Couldn’t get them off the shelf any longer at my supplier so had to have them orderEd.


----------



## slinger58

RH said:


> Nothing wrong with that. My favorite brush for cutting in interior work we the super stiff Purdy Pro-Extra Glide ,#716341015930. One of the few brushes able to hold up reasonably well to all the texture we have out here. Couldn’t get them off the shelf any longer at my supplier so had to have them order them.


The Purdue Pro-Extra 3” Sprig was my favorite for a long time. Now I favor the 
Chinex. Guess I’m getting lazy in my old age.

Like Holland. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AGpainting

ive been using corona ontario brushes for a pretty long time. same bristles as the cortez, only difference is the ontario handle is shorter.


----------



## PaintedbyStephen

johnny949 said:


> Some of my back up/brushes I don't use everyday. Corona brush is far superior to any brush I have used.


Which Coronas do you like? I love the feel of my Purdy XL 3” angle, but I’m looking for something with the same bristle feel and workability, but a little faster that holds a little more paint (I work by myself, so if I could find a brush that could bang out some cutting in, I’d be knocking rooms out like greased lightning).

I’ve read good things about the Vegas (typically don’t like nylon brushes though as they’re too soft and get gummed up and beaten down too fast), Cortez, and Excalibur. BUT, I really like a medium-stiff bristle and worry the chinex Excalibur will be too stiff for my liking? Maybe not? Other brushes they have? Thanks!


----------



## Holland

Brush Cleaning Day.

I own (many) brushes by Purdy, Corona, Wooster, and E&J's, etc. ( I like to experiment, so I have tried several variations). By far the ones I keep coming back to (as you can see) are the brushes with Chinex bristles- mostly because they are always in good condition. I also think Chinex is unparalleled for cutting, interior or exterior.

The most-reached for brush for interior work is the Purdy 2-2.5" angled sash brush (tapered handle). The thinner profile holds less paint, but as a result it cuts crisp lines. For exterior work the most-reached-for brush is the 2.5" Dale. A softer bristle isn't usually necessary, as most of todays paints level-out pretty nicely, although occasionally hand-tipped work on smooth surfaces may require a softer bristle.

We typically mummy-wrap our brushes in a plastic grocery bag overnight when using them, and continue using them the next day (sometimes for two or three days in a row, or more).

The red and grey (paint) brushes have been sitting in a bucket of soapy water since January third, the rest have been added to the pile since then.

I don't know how old any of these brushes are, because I haven't thrown away a brush in years, but the cutting edge is still good on most of them, and very little paint collected on the body of the bristles, especially near the heel and inside the ferrule. I shape the bristles while drying and hang upside down so the paint runs away from the heel. When the brushes are dry, the bristles fluff a bit, but remember the shape. The bristles maintain a tapered belly and end at a straight, thin cutting edge at the toe. they are almost as soft as when new.


----------



## Painter1

RichInteriors said:


> Purdy 3" Pro Extra Swan!


No thanks to Purdy!


----------

